# Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen


----------



## Sumpfig (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

S.t.a.l.k.e.r


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

aller Zeiten? hmmm. 

Quake2, niemals habe ich mehr Zeit online verballert. 
Wenn man alle damaligen mods dazunimmt, gabs nie was besseres.
TeamFortress, Headhunter, Jailbreak, LokisMinion. 

puuh, schön war die Zeit.


----------



## NocternalPredator (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das unbedingt ein Actionspiel ist, zumindest nicht im klassischen Sinne, aber ich würde
*Star Wars: Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
*vorschlagen.


----------



## fabs (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also mein Vorschlag kommt dann in eine Abstimmung rein und der Vorschlag, der die meisten Stimmen bekommt, gewinnt? Was ist dann wenn ein Vorschlag doppelt genannt wird?


----------



## byte1981 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3


----------



## grafagoggel (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4

Das Spiel hat eine gute Grafik, eine kurze aber spannende Geschichte und einen überragenden Mehrspielermodus. Call of Duty 4 ist das erste Spiel das ich so lange gespielt habe und immer noch spiele. Für mich die klare Nummer 1.


----------



## DiWeXeD (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hmm, gibt viele gute Actionspiele. Ich glaube *Grand Theft Auto Vice City* war das beste. ich glaub ich habs ein gutes Jahr regelmäßig gespielt  4-5x hab ich es wohl schon durchgespielt. Bestimmt 2x 100%


----------



## Minga_Bua (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich würde Battlefield 2 vorschlagen.

Was besseres gab es bisher nicht !


----------



## Nekrodamus (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

"Das Beste" ist natürlich nur rein subjektiv zu sehen, aber

*Battlefield 2*

hat für mich persönlich die mit Abstand höchste Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## g.Status (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Quake 3 (cpma) - wird bis heute noch mehr oder weniger aktiv gezockt
CS 1.6/CS:S - vom gameplay her beinahe perfekt
gta sanandreas - einfach 'nen hit,zockte es inzwischen um die 7x durch und finde es immernoch nicht langweilig


----------



## El-Hanfo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich finde Crysis gut 

MfG


----------



## Ryugan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

mh ne schwere Frage...aber ich glaube CoD4 is schon eines der geilsten


----------



## fabs (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4

Wegen der geilen Story im Singleplayer und dem besten Multiplayermodus den ich bis jetzt gezockt habe


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Jupp BF2 alleine die unmengen an Mods machen immer wieder Spass


----------



## menelag (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist und wird für immer das beste HALF LIFE sein.
Endlose Mods,Prächtige Story und seiner Zeit das beste Spiel.
Menelag


----------



## SESOFRED (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Es gibt nur einen Sieger HL2!


----------



## BullZeye (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bestes Actionspiel aller Zeiten? hmmmm....

dammit da war jemand schneller 

Na dann Unreal 2


----------



## blumenzuechter (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich würde fast zu Bioshock tendieren. Einfach ein großartiges Spiel, super Stimmung, etc.
Wobei Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare auch ein passender Kandidat wäre...
Jedoch kann ich nicht behaupten die wirklich "alten" Klassiker gespielt zu haben, da diese noch vor meiner Zeit als Gamer waren. 

MfG


----------



## KennyKiller (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4

ganz klar, die beste Story und bester MP aller Zeiten...


----------



## KaneTM (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Natürlich Crysis. Was sonst? Klar, gibt auch ander verdammt gute!! Aber Crysis ist halt...


----------



## yello7676 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich würde GTA San Andreas vorschlagen.

Ein Spiel das immernoch fun macht


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead


----------



## XstarTT (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das beste Actionspiel ganz klar *Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*.


----------



## johnnyGT (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz klar GTA IV ein spiel mit riesen Spielwelt und riesen Spaßfaktor!


----------



## cyco99 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist "Dark Messiah Might and Magic" das beste Actionspiel für den PC.


----------



## Ich 15 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es MAFIA  einfach genial das Game


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich find DEAD SPACE am besten!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Matze211 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bioshock ist doch auch nicht von schlechten Programmierern, oder?

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Scorp (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead
 ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste.

PS: Laut der Liste der Teilnahmebedingungen kann keinr Teilnehmen...
13.3.1009


----------



## Eifelsniper (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Call of Duty 4:modern Warfare!!!!


----------



## Codanos (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

the one and only Half Life 2


----------



## IchKannNichts (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2


----------



## heAdDoc (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

CoD4
GTA IV
Far Cry 2 (zwar nicht so die überragende Story aba Klasse Optik und im Multiplayer Modus brauch man keine Story mehr xD)


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Sie müssen Mitglied der PCGH-Community sein und mindestens zehn Postings nach Ablauf der Nominierungsfrist (13.3.1009) haben. 

*also dafür müsste der schriftsteller alleine schon gewinnen 

spass beiseite.....ist natürlich schwer zu sagen, in all den jahren kam ne menge zusammen:

DIABLO II


----------



## Homoioteleuton (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Far Cry(dt.)


----------



## violinista7000 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Jedi Academy* 

Das ist der *BESTE* Spiel!!! 

Der spiele ich immer wieder gern!!!


----------



## Scotty1993 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist das Bester Spiel immer noch
*Call of Duty 4*

Es hat zwar nur einen kurzen SP-Modus aber der hat es voll in sich, ich find ihn total spannend. Auch beim 10x durchspielen...Und dann ist da noch der unverwechselbare, fantastischer Multiplayer


----------



## Alexxx-86 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2


----------



## Vakoo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Left 4 Dead* best ..pwns teh rest


----------



## evolutionchaos (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Half Life (inkl. HL2)* ist einfach eines der besten Spiele die es gibt. Geile Story und unzählige Mods!

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## Incubali (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Hans-Egon (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich Doom 3

Tolle Grafik, tolle Atmosphäre und in Sachen Sound mMn immernoch führend und wegweisend! Für mich ein super Spiel, mit schönem oldschool-feeling und einer nett erzählten Story (auch wenn sie nicht bahnbrechend ist, gut in Szene gesetzt find ich sie dennoch  )


----------



## darkniz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es BioShock. Macht einfach immer wieder Spaß es zu spielen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

assasins creed ganz klar meine nummer eins
innovativ,
fesselnd
und wunderwunderschön


----------



## toyzruz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life (1)


----------



## phenom22 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Es ist und wird auch immer *Half-Life *sein. Hat einfach die geilste Story und eine überragende Athmosphäre.


----------



## WaRPhiL (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist und bleibt seit 2002 ungeschlagen....*Mafia*


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life (Dt.)

Der Anfang einer Ära.


----------



## Heroman_overall (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich kann nur sagen Bf2 gehört immer noch zu den Action Spielen wo jede menge User sich auf den Server tummeln und wo man auch wenn man muss gar nicht mehr aufhören kann. Für mich immer noch das Beste von allen


----------



## DEDE2005 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2, was sonst?


----------



## Reigenspieler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 1942

Warum? Man braucht Teamplay. Realistische Flugzeugsimulation. Spannende Spielmodi. Selbst mit Onboardgrafik flüssig spielbar  .
Aus diesen Gründen für mich das beste Actionspiel bis jetzt. Wird bei mir immer wieder ausgepackt.


----------



## KillerDuck (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Dito. Half Life 2 ist einfach revolutionär gut.


----------



## wurst66 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ganz klar STALKER-SoC. Mit Mods wie Soljanka oder Invasion einfach geil.
Geniale Atmo, unmengen an Waffen und vorallem mal ein anderes Setting, als Standardkost a la WW2 oder so.


----------



## Bommel789 (27. Februar 2009)

*Bestes Actionspiel*

*Medal of Honor Airborne
Call of Duty 4 und 5
Assasins Creed
Fallout 3*

das wären meine Favoriten


----------



## Cleenz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich müssen auf der Liste stehen:

1. Half-Life 1
2. Half-Life 2
4. Half-Life 2 Episode 2
5. Bioshock
6. Rainbow Six: Vegas
7. F.E.A.R.
8. GTA IV
9. GTA III
10. Far Cry 1 (nicht 2)


----------



## kaisper (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2 (dt.)
einfach grandios gemacht. ein spiel in dem man wirklich existiert wenn man es spielt meiner meinung nach!


----------



## nediptz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also was mich angeht ist es Fallout 3, weil es eine Klasse Story hat in der man sich als Spieler frei entfalten kann (Gut oder Böse sein?) und weil der Actionteil des Spiels durchgängig gelungen ist (V.A.T.S. - System: mit oder ohne?), außerdem kann man eine Menge rumexperimentieren mit den Unzähligen Items. Graphisch gesehen und mit dem riesigen Spielumfang ist es "DAS SPIEL".  Fallout 3 bietet außerdem eine Klasse Modder-Community die das Spiel immer weiterentwickelt. (Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community).


----------



## alex4germany (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bestes Actionspiel? *Duke Nukem 3D*... das war unser Pflicht-Titel bei jeder Netzwerk-Session. Ich denke im Multiplayer-Modus hat mir kein Spiel mehr Freude bereitet.

*edit*: Toll... war mir gar nicht mehr bewußt, dass das Spiel damals indiziert wurde... aus heutiger Sicht vielleicht eher amüsant. Na, gewinn ich halt nix  
           Der Duke muss einfach erwähnt werden!


----------



## CentaX (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare*
Ganz klar mein Favorit. Diese Art der Atmosphäre kam bei mir bis jetzt in keinem anderen Spiel so toll rüber, mit dem richtigen Sound fühlt man sich, als wäre man selbst im Spiel 
Ich hoff echt, CoD6 / Modern Warfare 2 wird genauso gut... 

e: Nach dem Spielen der Demo nominiere ich *H.A.W.X.* 
Zwar stupides abknallen, aber hammergeil umgesetzt... Mit dem empfohlenen Thrustmaster Joystick gehts auch richtig gut ;D


----------



## Mitch (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty: United Offensive


----------



## neumond1981 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 1
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 EP1
Half Life 2 EP2

Einfach: Half Life


----------



## Element009 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

FEAR 2 ist für mich der absolute Hammer


----------



## MaC87 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare

Immer wieder geil!

Und Crysis auf jeden fall auch!


----------



## kung-schu (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich stimme für Half Life 2 (dt.), da es zu dieser Zeit ein überragendes Spiel war und auch noch ist.

Nicht nur Grafik, sondern auch die Atmosphäre sind toll.


----------



## svigo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

als erfahrener Battlefield 2 Spieler, ganz klar 

Battlefield 2

kein Spiel hat einen mehr gefesselt, mehr Spass gemacht, mehr Teamplay mit sich gebracht und mehr Action gehabt als dieses Spiel


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist Q***e 3 klarer Favorit. Nirgends macht Multiplayer mehr Spaß.
Zum Preis: hätte man da nicht was Sinnvolleres raushauen können? Eine gescheite WaKü z.B.??


----------



## Ghostdog (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## gamecop95 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein Vorschlag wäre Area 51 Blacksite, macht immer wieder fun.

gamecop95


----------



## Drisq (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

1. X-Out
2. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
3. Portal


----------



## DerZeitgeist (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead

soviel spass wie da mit freunden hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr!!!!

demnach eindeutig Left 4 Dead....

hammer spiel


----------



## vatana (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare


----------



## RSX (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA 4!

Aus technischer Sicht eine katastrophe, spielerisch klasse!

MfG


----------



## theLamer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist... nach langer Entscheidung:
*
Far Cry (dt.)*


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3 rulez


----------



## fry (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

gta 4

die umsetzung ist zwar nicht so der knaller, habe ich aber trotzdem monate lang ohne pause gespielt


----------



## daniel69 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA: San Andreas


----------



## DanielGTI (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway, war unterhaltsam


----------



## PuhbaerTB (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Da leider der dritte Teil von Quake indiziert ist, muss ich halt sagen:

*Counter-Strike (1.6, dt.)*


----------



## Skywalker7001 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## uk3k (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

F.E.A.R. (eng): Geniale Story, geniale Optik, super Sound (dank EAX), unerreichte KI, fesselnde Athmo und ein MP der bis heute Spaß macht.

mfg


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Crysis Warhead*

Grafisch noch perfekter als Crysis.


----------



## g-13mrnice (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

***FALLOUT 3!!!!!!*​


----------



## acrobat (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Wurde MAFIA schon genannt? Macht immer wieder einen Riesenspaß, es zu spielen!


----------



## K-putt (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Medal of Honor Allied Assualt*
dieses spiel hat meines erachtens die online community geprägt
es ist zwar alt, das hat aber nichts zu sagen
das spiel hat mich jahre (online) in sein bann gezogen
das spiel würde von mir eine klare 1+ bekommen ​
mfg


----------



## gOOm-xEON (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Clive Barker's Jericho...
Das war ein gutes Spiel


----------



## TAZ (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Auf jeden Fall MAFIA, das Spiel hatte eine fesselnde Story und wirklich sehr viel Atmosphäre und einfach diesen Charme....bis heute für mich unerreicht.


----------



## mfazza (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich bin für Hidden and Dangerous.

Der kooperative Kampagnenmodus ist noch heute unerreicht. Ich kann kaum verstehen, dass es nicht ähnliche Spiele gibt.


----------



## ShadowAlien (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Half-Life 2* war und ist für mich eines der besten Actionspiele.


----------



## Mosed (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay


----------



## Azrael Gamer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Crysis*
Das ist mein Spiel aller Zeiten, geile Grafik und coole Story. Nur das Ende fand ich nicht so gelungen, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusDD (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

wurde zwar schon genannt, aber dennoch:

F.E.A.R.


----------



## mofo45 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich finde Dead Space einfach perfekt^^


----------



## body-mg (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz klar: Max Payne 2. Action Pur und immer wieder (auch jetzt noch) ein genuss...


----------



## derpuster (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

COD4 finde ich auch am besten


----------



## mgr R.O.G. (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare* 

Der SP ist von Anfang bis Ende abwechslungsreich und vor allem ungemein spannend, so das man unbedingt weiter kommen will.
Zum MP braucht man glaube nichts mehr sagen wie: "The BEST MP-Shooter EVER"!
Auch grafisch kann das Game voll überzeugen, DX9 in Perfektion. 

Besitze es seit dem ersten Releasetag und zocke heute noch den MP so gerne wie am ersten Tag und bin jetzt schon gespannt auf Teil2 von Modern Warfare .


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

eindeutig Call of Duty 4 Modern Ware !!!
warum ??
-> Gute Grafik
-> Gute Stoty
-> Genialer Multiplayer Part

aber sonst sind Crysis Warhead, Medal of Honor: Allied Assault und Clive Barker's Jericho auch noch sehr gut


----------



## Z_E_R_O (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Devil May Cry 3


----------



## TheMaster (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich zur Zeit das beste Actionspiel:

Assassin`s Creed


----------



## spy303 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

STALKER CLEAR-SKY da stimmt alles ausser die bugs


----------



## DrSin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich auch ganz klar CoD4, selten so ein Suchtspiel erlebt.


----------



## Kjuwe (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3. Hat ein unheimliches Begeisterungspotential. Runde Geschichte und nettes Gameplay


----------



## Loki2643 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich denke, dass Counterstrike über die Jahre hinweg immer seinen festen Platz hatte und bestimmt zumindest das erfolgreichste Actionspiel war und ist. Deswegen denke ich, gebührt ihm der Platz...


----------



## E H aus G in B (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

auf jeden Fall Half Life 1... gezockt bis zum umfallen ^^


----------



## Timmeyyyyy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Aufjedenfall Call of Duty 4, keine Frage, geile Grafik, geiles Gameplay und der Multiplayer ist sowieso der Hammer!!


----------



## Saudumm (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig Call of Duty 4!!


----------



## Player007 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis

Heftige Action, dazu fetter Sound und eine geile Grafik.


----------



## Derexor (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare
Nie hab´ich mehr Zeit vor dem PC verbracht.
Warum?
Ganz einfach:
-Schöne Grafik
-Glaubwürdige Geschichte
-Genialer Multiplayer Modus
-Fast keine Bugs
-Ziemlich Realistisch


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Gut, es ist eigentlich mehr Rollenspiel, aber wenn man es noch zu den Actionspielen hinzuzählen würde, gibt es eigentlich nur eines:

*Deus Ex*


----------



## Mjolnir (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## xamreffehcs (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich fand "damals" no one lives forever 2 ganz gut 


ist,finde ich, heutzutage immer noch ein lan-klassiker


----------



## kavka (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Call of Duty 4*

definitiv, der beste egoschooter den ich bisher gespielt habe, eine glaubwürdige als auch phänomenal umgesetzte story. leider zu kurz aba nicht weniger gut deswegen. habs shcon 5 mal durchgespielt, unglaublich gutes game


----------



## Patti89 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Wenn auch Mix-Genres zählen:

*Fallout 3*


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA IV.

Die Entschiedung ist schwer, da es einige sehr gute Spiele gibt. Aber keines hat mich so lange unterhalten wie GTA IV. Wenns gut läuft, dann macht es einfach spaß.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead ist für mich der klare Favorit. Die KI und die LAN-Option waren für mich der Kaufentscheid. MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Tremendous (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare

Bestes Gameplay und bestes MP


----------



## Ste4Speeder (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Naja ich schwanke da zwischen Fallout 3 und GTA IV, aber da ich bei letzterem (auch dank Multiplayer) mehr Spaß hatte sage ich:

*GTA IV*

PS: _...nach Ablauf der Nominierungsfrist (13.3.1009)_ da gab's doch noch gar kein Internet, wie soll ich bis dahin schon Mitglied in der Community gewesen sein?


----------



## Dude (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Schwer zu sagen welches das Beste ist 
Aber insgesamt gesehen ist es sicherlich

 Half Life 2


----------



## gothicmaster3 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Spiel was ich in den letzen monaten gezockt hab ist ganz klar:

*DEAD SPACE*


----------



## greentea908 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Schließe mich an: Call of Duty 4 (UK)

Warum?

Grafik
Atmosphäre
Glaubwürdiges Szenario (bis auf Tschernobyl)
Soundtrack
Spannung
Hardwarefreundlich

Und im Multiplayer sowieso ein Knaller!


----------



## chiller (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Half-Life 1

Alleine die mods die aus HL enstanden sind reichen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also Bestes Action Game weil es einfach nur eis geielr Action bestehn ist Fallout 3 
wenn dieses nicht zählen sollte dann kommt für mich Call of Duty 4 als nächstes ^^
in dem sinne Ultimo


----------



## david430 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bestes Spiel für mich:
Kein Spiel, das mich so lange gefesselt hat wie dieses. Vor kurzer Zeit erst gekauft und trotzdem voll von der Grafik und den Physikeffekten der damaligen Zeit begeistert. Sagenswerte Story und geiles Bullet-Time. Was kann es wohl sein, ganz einfach:
*Max Payne 2- The Fall Of Max Payne*


----------



## Trigger060 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mach ganz klar Dauerbrenner Call of Duty 4!


----------



## spartan1991 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## meloney0 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

hallo,

für mich ist wohl 

>>>Half Life 2

das beste actionspiel, auch und vor allem gemessen am wiederspielwert, den es für mich hat. andere spiele hatten zwar schon zum erscheinungsdatum mehr zu bieten in sachen eye-candy und sandbox-leveldesigns sind eigentlich auch mehr mein ding, aber half life 2 macht einfach zu viele sachen so viel richtiger als die meisten anderen genrevertreter und so muß ich einfach immer wieder anfangen, es zu spielen... 
dann mal noch viel glück für alle gewinnspiel-teilnehmer! so long - m


----------



## strider11f (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare


----------



## AlexKL77 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Paßt wohl nicht so ganz in die Kategorie,aber wenn man mich nach dem bestem Spiel fragt,dann kann ich nur Deus Ex antworten!


----------



## Jasper (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare


----------



## H@buster (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead!

Es verbindet die grandiosen Multiplayer Aspekte vorheriger Valve Spiele mit astreiner Zombieschnetzel Action! 
Die Technik ist ebenso sauber umgesetzt und es mangelt nicht an Langzeitmotivation. Quasi das perfekte Spiel.


----------



## sadburai (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


----------



## Nef (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Mafia*


Ich möchte noch hinzufügen warum:

Für mich eines der besten spiele aller zeiten, ich habe es wie im rausch gespielt, eine freie welt/stadt und auch landgegenden, toll herausgearbeitete charaktere, eine wunderbare story, autos, waffen, rennen, eine tolle grafik tolle missionen an diesem spiel war alles toll, ich hab es glaube ich 5 mal durchgespielt und noch heute erinnere ich mich daran zurück... und wie schockiert war ich als der held den man so lange spielte und zur seite stand am ende erschossen wird..... Das einzigste was ich kritisieren könnte ist das leider kein add on mit mehr landgebieten und einer neuen stadt herausgekommen ist, ich habe wohl tage damit verbracht einfach rumzucruisen, war damals ja in einem spiel auch nicht alltäglich.

Ok, genug ausgelassen.

Andere Favoriten sind noch Max Payne 2 und No One Lives Forever 1 GTA 4 -  aber ich darf ja nur eins nennen, und das steht da oben :>


----------



## don-M4verick (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Singleplayer waren das für mich:
*
Mafia
Max Payne 2
*
und im Multiplayer klar
*Battlefield 2*


----------



## jobe68 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Cod4 ist bisher das beste PC Spiel!Action,Geschicklichkeit,Landschaft etc. und natürlich die Online Spielmöglichkeit.


----------



## DarkSoul-7 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## donald81 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Counter Strike: Source


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich persönlich ganz klar:

Fallout 3

interessante Story, viele Charaktere, sehr gute Umsetzung der RPG Elemente, exzellente Grafik und einfach nur Kult


----------



## Rudolf599 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ganz klar Call of Duty 4


----------



## micRobe (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Wenn es danach geht was wirklich wegweisend war, dann definitiv Quake, da es aber indiziert ist fällt es leider aus. Danach kamen Half Life, Unreal und Unreal Tournament, wieder ein Spiel das absolute neue Möglichkeiten eröffnete, Far Cry. Die neueren Spiele sind zwar auch super, aber noch davon entfernt so einen Status zu erhalten wie die vergangenen.
Daher ist mein Vorschalg: UNREAL TOURNAMENT


----------



## hyperionical (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3, es gibt kein zweites Spiel was mir je soviel Spaß gemacht hat und wo man sich drauf gefreut hat nach einem Systemcrash neu anzufangen.
Ansonsten folgen auf 2 und 3 COD4 und die Haloreihe.


----------



## Shirkan (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Dark Messiah of Might and Magic!


----------



## elakeduck (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

tjo, womit ich sicherlich die meiste Zeit verbracht hab ist Half-Life mit all seinen mods!

also das beste actionspiel ist für mich *Half-Life*


----------



## xarruso (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Natürlich Call of Duty 4!!
- gute Grafik
- läuft auf älteren Systemen, zB. meinem 
- sensationeller Mehrspielermodus


----------



## der8auer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield 

Gelungener Taktikshooter. Sehr realistisch mit genialem Multiplayer Modus.


----------



## u22 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist es *Counter Strike: Source*. 

Kein anderes Spiel hält mich nun schon mehrere Jahre fest.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

auf die letzten Monate betrachtet sicherlich net aber aller Zeiten denke ich doch: _Half Life_

gruß


----------



## Oelf (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

max payne


----------



## Berni_aut (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar:
*
Battlefield 2*

Definitiv das Spiel mit dem ich am meisten Zeit verbracht hab, und es gefällt mir noch immer^^


----------



## K4R4cH0w (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA Vice City
Das Flair war "damals" einfach genial


----------



## matti30 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich GTA4. Gefällt mir bisher am besten


----------



## Shax145 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis

schon 15 mal durch


----------



## XXTREME (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Crysis/Warhead*


----------



## franky-666 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Es geht doch nichts über CoD1-5!!!!


----------



## Karsten007 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich bin dafür das Call Of Duty 4 eins der besten Actionspiele ist, da es sehr gut gelungen ist mit guter Grafik und das spiel kann jetzt immer noch mit den anderen top spielen mithalten da es einfach und gut durchschau bar aufgebaut ist. Der multiplayer modus ist einfach nur große Klasse. Die story ist sowieso ein hingucker da es ziemlich geil gemacht ist.


----------



## SashTheMash (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Rainbow Six Vegas (1)

echt geniales Spiel 
der Nachfolger kommt leider nicht an den ersten Teil ran...


----------



## Blackburn (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also ich bin für crysis/warhead


----------



## Tobi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig Half-life 2!


----------



## fractal (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Half Life 2*


----------



## ddtm (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bioshock


----------



## Arno Nym (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Moin, moin und hallo...
Bestes Action-Spiel?...keine Frage: GTA:San Andreas!!!...Amen


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ganz klar *MAFIA* 

Spannende Story, zum damaligen Zeitpunkt klasse Grafik und gerade wegen den spezial Missionen (in denen man Autos freispielen konnte) endlos langer Spielspaß!

Und genau diese Langzeitmotivation fehlt mir bei Crysis, Crysis Warhead und CoD4 welche hier oft genannt wurden. Die letzten beiden Spiele hab ich an nem Nachmittag durchgerannt. Hat zwar alles super Spaß gemacht, aber halt nur viel zuuu kurz


----------



## majoplinka (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meine Stimme für:

*Battlefield 2*


----------



## boss3D (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar* The Witcher*!!!  
Da kommt nichts heran ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Classisi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel ist natürlich Call of Duty 4. 
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## BlackSHeeP (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warefare 

Find ich definitiv am besten.


----------



## Silmare (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 als bestes Actionspiel!


----------



## bluesky (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist Fallout 3 das Beste. Große Map, sehr gute Story, viele Waffen und Items und auch die Grafik ist toll. Kann man sehr viel Zeit mit verbringen bis man alles entdeckt hat.

Als zweiten Platz würde ich mich auch für COD 4 enstscheiden ist aber hier nicht gefargt^^

mfg


----------



## mrmouse (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich fande GTA Vice City wunderbar 
Aber CoD4 war auch nicht schlecht, aber leider habe ich es an einem sehr langem Zocker Tag/Nacht durchgespielt
War aber gut

MfG


----------



## Gamiac (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R+Company of Heroes


----------



## Kloputzer-007 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Counterstrike Source


----------



## Dancop (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2 (+alle Episoden!)
Mittlerweile 5 mal durchgespielt!


----------



## r3fleCt (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4
Super Story und noch besserer Multiplayer Modus!


----------



## Hiba_93 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel überhaupt:
*Splinter Cell Chaos Theory*

Kein Spiel macht mehr fun. Ich hab es bestimmt schon 7 Mal durch^^


----------



## T-MAXX (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Live war für mich seiner Zeit das beste Action Spiel gewesen und fesselte mich lange Zeit.


----------



## quarante-sept (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## jopi24johannes (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Company of Heroes

Es gibt kein Spiel das mehr Skill erfordert und dabei so viel Spaß macht, gleichzeitig eine coole Grafik bietet, Action ohne Ende und einen Support von Relic, der unzuverlässiger ist als die Erscheinungstermine für den Duke.


----------



## SeloX (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


----------



## Nightliner (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich nominiere Call of Duty 2!
Hat auf zahlreichen LAN-Parties für glühende Finger und Tastaturen gesorgt


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare


----------



## Riq12 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Da leider keine indizierten Titel genannt werden dürfen, bleibt nur ein "aktuellerer" Titel:

Call of Duty 4

Im SP stark insziniert, der MP Part durch Levelsystem stark motivierend.

Gruß

Riq


----------



## userNr.8 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



Riq12 schrieb:


> Da leider keine indizierten Titel genannt werden dürfen, bleibt nur ein "aktuellerer" Titel:
> 
> Call of Duty 4
> 
> ...


Ganz genau so ist es


----------



## Black_Beetle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare


----------



## blackmage1 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Max Payne 2


----------



## Ramrod (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Definitiv Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare


----------



## aranaius (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich eindeutig CoD 4


----------



## XCalloni (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich finde Serious Sam 2 immer noch am geilsten


----------



## Seko39 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare.


----------



## Steppenfuha (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Im Moment macht einfach Left 4 dead am miesten Spass. Was gibts besseres als auf Expert mit 3 Freunden sich durch Horden von zombies zu schiessen und sich freuen wenn man es dann am ende geschafft hat


----------



## BlackDragon (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also das für mich mit Abstand beste Actionspiel ist *The Witcher*, auch wenn es doch teilweise ins Rollenspiel-Genre gehört. Hoffe mal, dass irgendwann ein Nachfolger oder eine Erweiterung rauskommt.


----------



## david16 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Der Klassiker: Half Life 2


----------



## Cleaners (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich denke schon das man Diablo 2 dazu nehmen sollte !
Das Spiel ist bis heute unerreicht und wird immer noch massig gespielt !


----------



## Joul91 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich wohl Half Life 2


----------



## cutterslade1234 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich fand Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare bisher am besten. Top


----------



## N1lle (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA San Andreas war wohl eins der besten Spiele, mit dem Spiel wurde Action und Spielspass neu definiert.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich weiß nicht ob es jetzt so das richtige Actionspiel ist aber ich finde Mirrors Edge ziemlich gut weil man einfach immer mitfiebert ob man das LEvel nun wirklich schafft oder den Vorsprung erreicht!
deshalb Mirrosr edge!
MFG


----------



## kearu (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mafia !!!

Geile Story, sehr gute Grafik, abwechslungsreiches Gameplay ! Was will man mehr ...


----------



## kingminos (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das HalfLife  (Mods kann man ja nicht vorschlagen oder?)


----------



## LSDbar (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Unreal Tournament 99 (Game of the Year Edition) ist wohl mit Abstand das beste Actionspiel überhaupt.

Half-Life1 & Fallout3 dicht daneben, sind aber für mich teilweise eher Rollen/Adventurespiele und deswegen geb ich UT-GOTY ganz klar den Vorzug


----------



## GaaraBannana (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Riddick : Escape From Butcher Bay
Der Überaschungshit 2004 schlecht hin, Geniale Optik, Coole Charaktere, Düstere Athmosphäre, Maßig Stealth und Rambo Action.
Ich meine es hatt alles was ein Action Spiel braucht.
Wenn das nciht nominiert wird das weiß ich nciht was mit der Gamerwelt loss ist. xD diese werden dan wohl dieses Geniale Game verpasst haben.
Mfg GaaraBannana


----------



## redakteur_bose (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel überhaupt ist für mich wohl auch die Unreal Tournament Reihe. Herzklopfen, Instantfun und DER Kracher auf jeder LAN machen UT zu einem Phänomen.


----------



## Milchbubi125 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach hat diesen Titel die COD-Reihe verdient. Vor allem COD4 ist der beste Mehrspielershooter den ich kenne (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Taigao (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich würd für die KOTOR Reihe stimmen meiner Meinung nach das beste was die Mühle gesehen hat bisher.
Grüße Taigao


----------



## Monti (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Crysis*


----------



## hohecker (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA: San Andreas

Hab immernoch Spass an dem Teil....


----------



## Astra-Coupe (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 war bisher das Actionspiel das mich am meissten gefesselt hat... auch wenn es etwas kurz gewesen sein mag.


----------



## McLee (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig das aller erste DOOM. Gut, damals gab es ja nicht so viel Auswahl *g*


----------



## majorguns (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead was sonst nichts kann man besser auf ner LAN zocken 
 (ausser vielleicht Serious Sam 2 ?! )


----------



## schrotflinte56 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

call of duty 4 ......gibt aber auch noch ne menge anderer!

mfg


----------



## Tobi41090 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich nominiere *Far Cry2*. Bin wie gefesselt. Spiele, wenn ich spiele nur noch FarCry2^^.


----------



## Jerlin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

The Chronicles of Riddick
das zogg ich heut noch gern mal ^^


----------



## entenpost1 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel ist:

Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare

Einfach geniales Spiel. Habs ewig gezockt und tu es heute noch!!


----------



## ly. (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner meinung nach ist Mafia eines der beste Actionspiel, es bietet eine dichte Atmo und ist abwechsungsreich wenn auch teils etwas schwer (durch die etwas zu dumm geraten KI) trotzdem habe ich es einige male durchgespielt und werde es dämnächste auch mal wieder rauskramen..


----------



## Kasio86 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Max Payne* ist das absolute Actionspiel ever!

Atmosphäre, Gameplay, Action, Story bis heute unangefochten bei mir auf Platz 1.


----------



## moehre (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare


----------



## Jami (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig CoD 2!!! Das Spiel ist so unglaublich atmosphärisch 
Und natürlich Bioshock.


----------



## warlordi777 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Farcry * 
Unglaubliche Atmosphäre die einem zeitweise das Bult in den Adern gefrieren läst. 
Nebenbei noch sehr schnelle szenen und gute Gegner. Für mich das Spiel NR 1


----------



## Kazimodo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bestes Actiongame aller zeiten ist *Call of Duty 4* ... fjen !!!


----------



## Arhey (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Definitiv Half-Life 2
Bombastische Grafik, super Atmosphäre, interessante Story und passender Sound.


----------



## padi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste ist und bleibt CoD 4!!!!!


----------



## Don Dogma (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

schwanke zwischen FarCry(dt) und Half-Life (dt)..


----------



## OeffOeff (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Max Payne 2!


----------



## Collin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic


----------



## Furor2k (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2


----------



## Lindt (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis


----------



## Summerboy85 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Far Cry


----------



## SLi94 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call Of Duty 4


----------



## bernd2609 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3


----------



## Cube (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich sage Call of Duty 4


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2
Gar keine Frage.


----------



## EVOCrawler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich isses ganz klar crysis bzw. crysis warhead (eher letzteres)
du hast da echt immer action 
der einzige nachteil: für den richtigen knaller effekt broochste n verdammt gutes system


----------



## Jakopo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Bioshock. Hab ich bestimmt schon 6mal durchgespielt


----------



## YankeeF (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist es *Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2*

allein der lange Name ist schon nen Kracher


----------



## snoooc (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

BIOSHOCK
Da es die beste Athmosphäre und eine geniale Story bietet. Könnte ich entlos weiter Spielen.


----------



## leapahead (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

 Mass Effect... hab' es grad erst durchgespielt und bin noch immer begeistert!


----------



## Excalibur0177 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es COD4. Packendes Gameplay. Motivation gleichbleibend hoch!


----------



## emmaspapa (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 2


----------



## Gisli (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich sag jetzt mal auch Max Payne 2, wobei ich den Vorgänger zwar besser fand, dieser aber hier nicht genannt werden darf, weil er, soweit ich weiß, indiziert ist. Die Story war einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Silvecio (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

S.t.a.l.k.e.r.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Descent, 

dann
Free Space 2, Wing Commander III  - in der Reihenfolge
Jau, ihr Küken, das sind auch Actionspiele 
... und dann kommen Half Life 1, Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## seech (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Auf jeden Fall Counter-Strike 1.6, womit ich die meiste Zeit verbracht habe.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Aliens vs. Predator 2


----------



## DarknessAMD (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

natürlich battlefield 2


----------



## f3rr1s (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare


----------



## sanmonku (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

mp online: *Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory*
mp lan: *Aliens vs. Predator 2*
mp 1pc: *Worms 4 Mayhem*
sp: *Max Payne 2*


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Team Fortress 2


----------



## DesmondHume (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Definitiv Bioshock


----------



## gotcha43 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich ist Call Of Duty 4 der Klassiker schlechthin, rockt einfach alles weg!


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eigentlich gibt es kein "bestes" actionspiel, meiner ansicht nach... aber weil ich was gewinnen will sage ich: 
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic (dt.)


----------



## Bond2602 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich eindeutig Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare


----------



## Chaddy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ganz klar *Battlefield 2*.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis


----------



## Saab-FAN (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich eindeutig CRYSIS (cooles Game mit Super Grafik und nochmal viel geileren Mods)


----------



## chiquita (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich finde das COD4 warfare das beste spiel ist was es gibt sofern ich es richtig geschrieben hab


----------



## Thornscape (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig *No One Lives Forever*

Geniale Story, gute Grafik, lustige Charaktere, und noch so viel mehr.  Auch der Nachfolger, No One Lives Forever 2, ist fast ebenso gut, aber man darf ja nur ein Spiel wählen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich ist das beste game _*CRYSIS*_ und zwar beide Teile!


----------



## Totti (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ja Guten Abend erstmal ^^

Alsoooooooooooo für mich ( und ich zocke echt gerne ,und muss dazu sagen bin single und hab auch die zeit,wenn der blöde Job nicht wär ^^)
Ok mal im ernst , Ich denke das es *Grand Theft Auto 4*ist .
Das spiel gibt einem viel sogar sehr viel Action und Geballer mit auf den weg und gibt auch die Möglichkeit sich im Bettchen von der Action zu erholen und dazu kommt noch das es sehr real ist und nicht irgend ein erfunden  Geschichte  ,also keine Fantasy Action 
und darum für mich Persönlich das beste Game was es in Dieser Kategorie gibt.
Ps:Hmmmm wenn ich diese Karte Gewinne ,muss ich mir Glaube ich ein Kraftwerk Mieten 

Alles Jute !!
Lg Euer Totti ​


----------



## HalloWand (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3 - die Sucht hat mich meine Elektrotechnik Klausur gekostet!


----------



## Pdp (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

mhm....ehrlich... F.E.A.R 2...ist einfach nur geil gemacht...felling top..action top..alles top : )


----------



## _hellgate_ (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

crysiiiis 1 & 2 einfach nur geiiil



und doom3


----------



## Joshka (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Fallout 3 !!!!


----------



## davidenine (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Es ist nicht leicht das zu entscheiden,aber ich finde Bioshock ist das beste Actionspiel!


----------



## Knuddel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich finde CoD 4 am besten.


----------



## mindlessjack (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 2


----------



## Ripcord (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay, kein anderes Game hat mich so in seinen Bann gezogen, die Grafik, die Atmosphäre und die besten Synchronstimmen die es gibt, weil original von Xzibit und Vin Diesel. Ein bisschen Grips braucht man auch, eine perfekte und gelunge Mischung!


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Da man(n) das dritte beben nicht nenn darf ist mein favorit die Deutsche version von Half-Life  am genialsten ist der Riesententakel den mann erst mit mehreren Tricks besiegen kann. Sowas fehlt immo im 2 teil noch.


----------



## RoXoR (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*DeusEx (1)*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Zwar sind Spiele wie CoD4, FarCry (nciht FarCry 2!) etc wirklich genial, doch mein absoluter Favourit ist immer noch Counterstrike Source.

Einfach ein Klassiker auf Lans (wir spielen es jedenfalls dauernd) und ein wahrer Dauerbrenner.
Deswegen: Das beste Actionspiel ist Counterstrike Source


----------



## Explosiv (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis Warhead  !

Mfg


----------



## aRadau (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Counter-Strike 1.6


----------



## tayna (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2


----------



## Pit|Nix Treff (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

 F.E.A.R.   <--- Der erste Teil


----------



## yassin2605 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of duty 5 World at war


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Call of Duty 4*


----------



## espanol (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

DOOM3  was geileres gab es nie wieder...


----------



## blackdmx (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das Beste ACTION-GAME bleibt für mich immer noch 

*Mafia*

Die Story war einfach sehr schön, und die Grafik war für damalige Verhätnisse TOP 
Das Game hab ich bis in die frühen Morgenstunden spielen können..


----------



## Feediator (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Stranglehold


----------



## Bennz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

F.E.A.R gab nichts besseres damals


----------



## HawkEy3 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 1942

hoff das wurde noch nicht genannt.


----------



## squarepants (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Red Orchestra


----------



## cesium137 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

In den letzten 3 Jahren CoD4


----------



## Helldog666 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich finde das Mafia eines der geilsten Games überhaupt ist! Super Story und geiles Gamesplay. 

Mfg, Helldog666


----------



## BurstDragon (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist es eindeutig *Left4Dead*, denn kein anderes Spiel hat mich selten so gefesselt.


mfg Burst


----------



## bingo88 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Aliens vs. Predator 2!*
Besonders der Multiplayer macht LAN erst spannend. Warum das Game eigentlich keinen Koop hat?! Das schreit doch förmlich danach...


----------



## netrix (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein Favorit ist ist eindeutig *Assassin's Creed*.


----------



## kc1992 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall *Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl* vorschlagen!
Einfach ein Klasse Titel


----------



## Myrkvidr (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Klare Sache: Duke Nukem! Das Original!


----------



## big-cori (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich schlage BIOSHOCK vor!!
Für mich das geilste Spiel. Grafik ist immer noch up to date und die Story war genial!
Ich warte schon auf Bioshock2!! Hoffe die können noch einen drauflegen.


----------



## Sp3cht (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das aller aller beste spiel ist wahrlich CRYSIS, weil es sehr umfangreich ist und eine bombengrafik bietet


----------



## Mettsemmel (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
Geniales, spaßiges Gameplay, für damalige Verhältnisse innovative Physik und tolle Grafik/Effekte.
Wird sogar heute noch durch zahlreiche Mods von vielen Fans gespielt.


----------



## rhodius (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich gibs nur eins: *Battlefield 2*

egal wann, Battlefield 2 macht immer Laune zu spielen

und die vielen MODs geben dem Spiel noch mehr Vielfalt und Langzeitspielspaß.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel ist für mich ganz klar Call of Duty 4. Es stimmt einfach alles. Eine super packende & Hollywood-reife Singleplayer-Kampagne und oben drauf der beste Multiplayerpart den ich bisher bei einem Actionspiel gesehen habe. Einfach nur Suchtgefahr pur.

Das Spiel hat eine top Graifk, läuft aber dennoch auch auf nicht ganz so starken Kisten sehr gut und bietet wie kein anderes Spiel Momente in denen man sich echt fühlt als wäre man im (hollywood)Krieg.


----------



## Progs-ID (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2000, genauergesagt den 11. Februar. Genau an diesem Tag kam UT raus. Bis heute ist es für mich die ungeschlagene Nummer 1, was Actionspiele angeht.
Einfach nur geil. 
Schade das es indiziert ist und daher nicht zählt. 
Crysis ist aber auch hammergeil.


----------



## Annihilata (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Unreal Tournament 2004 ist und bleibt mein Leib und Magenspiel.

Zocke ich mit Kollegen noch heute mit großem Spaß.


----------



## Hackslash (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hiermit möchte ich *Tomb Raider* vorschlagen.
Hervorzuheben sind *Underworld und Tomb Raider III.*

mfg


----------



## Monolize (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Was ich Athmosphärisch sehr gut finde ist 

Operation Flashpoint

ist zwar alt, aber über jeden zweifel erhaben


----------



## luiscesar (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich denke alles in allem Max Payne


----------



## pred (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Quake 3 cpma > all 

Diese Schnelligkeit+Aiming vermisse ich bei allen aktuellen Games.

Da es aber kein indiziertes Spiel sein darf sag ich mal: Crysis 

Die Grafik hat mich oft zum staunen gebracht und das Gameplay ist nicht schlecht. (NanoSuit + Waffenmodifikationen zb.)


----------



## pw1 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Allein wegen der Grafik : Crysis


----------



## Rayken (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz Klar CRYSIS


----------



## slow (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Werde mal "Vietcong (1)" den Wölfen zum Fraß vorwerfen, 
erstklassige Atmosphäre super Soundtrack.


----------



## BRAINDEAD (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich nominiere F.E.A.R. (1. Teil, Erscheinungsdatum: 2005, sofern ich mich nicht taeusche)

Die Zeitlupenfunktion und Atmosphaere haben es einfach in sich und die Grafik ist auch fuer heutige Massstaebe ansehnlich.


----------



## VNSR (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Kingpin83 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das Beste Actionspiel für den PC???? Ganz klar: GTA IV!!!!!!!!!

Was besseres gab´s bisher einfach nicht. Wobei n paar Features von San Andreas ganz cool gewesen wären.


----------



## Biotoxin (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Sämtliche CoD-Teile mit Ausnahme des letzen


----------



## DF_zwo (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich würde sagen Half Life 2. Da passen Stimmung, performance, Grafik und langzeitmotivation einfach zusammen. Bei sämtlichen 3D GTA Teilen stimmte ja entweder Grafik oder performance nicht...von daher schließe ich GTA für mich aus


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Grand Theft Auto: Vice City*

Ich habe das Spiel mindestens 2-mal auf PS2 und 4-mal auf PC durchgespielt. Grandios.
Die Grafik kann selbst heute noch ueberzeugen, das Gameplay war damals der Knueller und ist heute noch besser als so manche Neu-Erscheinung, und vom Soundtrack konnte man einfach nicht genug kriegen.
Auf dem von der untergehenenden Sonne beleuchteten Meer vor Palmenstraenden mit einem Sportboot herumduesen und "Take these broken wings" (Mister Mister) hoeren - bis heute noch eines meiner schoensten Erlebnisse in einem PC-Spiel ever.


----------



## marionege (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2 + Episoden


----------



## Castello01 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Moin

Ich sage mal Call of Duty 4!
Gute Story und nee gute Grafik.


----------



## Jas0n (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Aktion Spiel ever?

Ganz klar: *Deus Ex 1*

Das war damals Innovativ und irgendwie anders, war auch das einzige Spiel ever das es geschafft hat mich so zu fesseln das ich es 5mal durchgespielt hab ...


----------



## HardwareCrack (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich bin für *Dead Space*, weil es einen senastionellen Grusellfaktor hat

mit einer tollen Geschichte.


----------



## Insertcity (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA Vice City


----------



## FRfutzi01 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## frajen (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

das beste actionspiel aller zeiten ist für mich ganz kla mafia.
einfach ein krasses feeling, jute story für ddmals gute grafik kurz um einfach nur goil


----------



## Scream01 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Kane & Lynch*


----------



## EpeeNoire (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis Warhead


----------



## ar3a52 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

mafia


----------



## furyyy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

crysis warhead


----------



## tr0nje (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life ², wegen tollem Spielgefühl, schöner, ja zeitloser und beliebig erweiterbarer Grafikengine (v. a. der Modding-Punkt ist immer schön für den PC), schön umgesetzter Ideen usw.

Einfach ein Spiel wie für den PC gemacht, und Action - ja, und wie!


----------



## prestiGe.Loupi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Call of Duty 2, zu seiner Zeit super Grafik und die erlebten Stunden auf privaten Lans will ich nicht missen. Einfach sehr geiles Bündel aus super Grafik und einem Spieleerlebnis, was seines gleichen sucht


----------



## y4nnick (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar, Max Payne 2, Spannung Action und Story besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Stumpf (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also Einzelspieler-Action würd ich jetzt spontan *Half-Life 2*, Mehrspieler *Battlefield 1942/2*.


----------



## azzaka (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## darko2 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Es gibt so viele gute, aber damit Riddick nicht hinten runterfällt, nenne ich mal das schon in der Bildergalerie erwähnte *"The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay"*.


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2 und Crysis Warhead.


----------



## Ecki1986 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

CoD 4 : Modern Warfare einfach nur geil


----------



## Portvv (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 2 auf Lans nicht ersetzbar


----------



## Gohan (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Gta 4


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

An Half Life 2 hab ich mich im Einzel und Multi mit Kumpels dumm und dümmer gezockt.

Sowie Fear, dass ich allein wegen der Grafik ein paar mal durchgespielt habe.

Dazu kommt noch Elite Force 2


----------



## Mindfuck (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Battlefield 2* bis heute ist noch kein game mit besserem Gameplay, mehr Abwechslung und mehr Multiplayer-Action auf dem Markt. Für mich und meine Kumpels gibts nichts anderes... mfg


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Aller Zeiten?

GTA San Andreas, wegen der (für damalige Verhältnisse) unglaublichen Größe der Map


----------



## Stallion (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich *Grand Theft Auto Vice City*

ich glaub das spiel hab ich bis jetz am öftesten durchgespielt


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich Ganz Klar

CALL OF DUTY 4 MODERN WARFARE

spannende und packende Story und Actiongeladen bis in die letzte Sekunde, ein fantastisches Gameplay, sowie einen herausragenden Multiplayer.


----------



## laserst (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

gta4, es macht einfach einen heidenspaß, und ich kann es auch mit meinem E6420 und ner X1950 ohne probleme spielen


----------



## N30S (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig Battlefield 2 geilste game ever


----------



## FloTalon (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA Vice City ist für mich das beste Action-Spiel aller Zeiten. Die Stimmung, Wortwitz, Action und Soundtrack sind unübertroffen. 
GTA Vice City

Auf PLatz 2 ein ganz alter Vertreter: Jedi Knight Dark Forces (2) von 1997


----------



## Dschi (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic


----------



## TyPe_X (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 ist meiner Meinung nach das geilste!!!


----------



## Wendigo (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Naja, Serious Sam ging damals richtig ab. Man war eigentlich immer auf der linken Maustaste.
Da gibts noch en anderes Spiel... Name fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein.

Left4 dead ist auch ziemlich geladen. Atmosphäre usw.
Man merkt, dass das Spiel gut ist. Ansonsten würds mein Bruder schon lang nicht mehr spielen.
Normal legt er en Spiel schnell weg. Da ist dies nicht der Fall.


----------



## think1 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2


----------



## klefreak (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 1942

mfg Klemens


----------



## alex_k (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battlefield 1942


----------



## Grunert (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz klar das langerwartete Fallout 3


----------



## Gamer-King (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4,wegen der schönen Story!


----------



## CrinevI (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hm ich denke Stranglehold!

(2. wäre CoD 4 gewesen)^^


----------



## POTUS (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz klar Call of Duty 4!!


----------



## Menschma Schine (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mass Effect!!!


----------



## Rollora (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich spiele seit es Shooter gibt und hab eigentlich auch jeden gespielt der eine Wertung über 80 bekommen hat und auch sonst jedes herausragende Actionspiel. Deshalb denke ich, dass ich doch etwas "gefühl" dafür hab.

Es gab immer wieder interessante Spiele, und es ist schwierig das BESTE zu nennen. Welches ist nun das Beste? Der beste Ballerspaß für zwischendurch? Das Atmosphärischste Spiel?Single oder Multiplayer? Manchmal waren Spiele beim herauskommen so dermaßen überlegen anderen gegenüber (Atmosphärisch und vom Spielerischen her) und im Nachhinein gibts eben schon bessere, die diese Ideen aufgegriffen und verbessert haben. Also ich nenn jetzt mal das "beste Spiel" das, welches beim Erscheinen bei mir die höchste Emotion des Typs "boa sowas cooles hab ich ja ÜBERHAUPT NOCH NIE GESPIELT". Dafür gabs einige Kandidaten die eben dieses Gefühl auslösten, Schlaflose Nächte hervorbrachten. Das zusammenspiel aus guten Ideen, gutem Leveldesign, Atmosphäre und neuem war da halt so stark...
Leider darf man indizierte Spiele nicht nennen, denn das BESTE war leider ganz klar und mit einigem Abstand der Shooter von ID Software, der am ehesten mit "Schicksal" oder "Verdammnis" übersetzt werden würde. Aber um mich an die Spielregeln zu halten: Half Life (1) (dt) war vor 2000 wohl das packendste und innovativste Spiel. Die Interaktion mit "Kollegen" die Story, die Geheimniskrämerei, die Waffen die Scriptmomente... 
Nach dem Jahr 2000 wurden meiner Meinung nach die Spiele immer Innovationsloser und das einzig wirklich große "Neue" das noch kam, war eine offene Spielwelt (wobei hmm das gabs davor auch schon, aber es wurde dann erst ein paar mal 100%ig stimmig umgesetzt, mit Ausnahme Outcast, aber das spiel hat das oben genannte Gefühl nicht mehr so ausgelöst). Naja auf jeden fall nach dieser Zeit kam nur noch ein Shooter der mich so dermaßen gefesselt hat und das war STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl (das hab ich allerdings erst nach einigen Patches gespielt, die UR Version war also wahrscheinlich nicht so packend und ausgeglichen).Die Atmosphäre war einfach zu genial und die Details die diese riesige Spielwelt bot haben mich immer fasziniert. Diesem Spiel hat man die Jahrelange Mühe angesehen und "gefühlt".
Das bessere, weil  rundere, war Half Life (1) (dt) und somit hier meine Aussage: Half Life (1) (dt) ist/war das beste Actionspiel für PC.
Teil 2 war auch genial, vorallem die Atmosphäre aber leider nicht mehr so.
Cod4 hat mich leider schrecklich gelangweilt. Vermutlich schon zu viel Erfahrung im Egoshooterbereich, sodass mich eine gut erzählte Story allein nicht wirklich gereizt hat. Und um es nochmal in dieser neuen, tollen Internetsprache zu sagen:
Half-Life (dt) FTW!!!


----------



## psgamer (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City ! Das Spiel mit dem genialsten Setting!


----------



## Driftking007 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich find GTA 4 jetzt mal so richtig cool .... über Lan macht so richtig laune wenn einer ein Backflip über eien Helikopter macht oder man sich heiße Verfolgungsjagten mit der Polizei hat.


----------



## moe (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich war gta san andreas das absolut beste actionspiel bis jetzt, u.a. auch wegen der genialen mapgröße und der riesigen bewegungsfreiheit. ich habs wer weiß wie lang on- und offline gezockt und zocks heute noch regelmäßig.


----------



## msi28 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Fallout3


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Nur ein Spiel (und ein Post) oder einfach nur ein Post? 

Max Payne 2

wenn mehrere:
Unreal Tournament 2004
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy

btw. das mit der Indizierung ist doch Kacke xD


----------



## Kratos Olympiasieger (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist es Tomb Raider Underworld!!


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Aktionspiel fand ich *FarCry* Die grafik war für damalige Verhältnisse unglaublich gut. Ich habe es stunden lang gespielt. Damals hab ich extra meinen PC aufgerüstet, dass es besser gelaufen ist. Hammer spiel


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2
Geiler mix aus so zimlichen allem mit guter Grafik


----------



## MaN!aC (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ganz klar *Half-Life*, fesselnde Story und damals der Vorreiter für Shooter und Action Spiele


----------



## TommyAngelo (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mafia!!! Beeeeesde


----------



## Mitwed (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich sag auch Half Life


----------



## Pommes (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis: Immer noch genial


----------



## Masterchief (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2 (dt) natürlich ^^


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

half-life 2 ganz deutlich...das hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Malloy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

auch wenn es viele wirklich gute actionspiele wie z.b. far cry, max payne 2, doom 3, f.e.a.r., bioshock, cod 4 und einige andere gibt, denke ich, dass half life 2 doch das beste actionspiel von allen ist. 
es kommt vor, dass ich auch heute noch einen spielstand von hl 2 lade und einfach ein paar level durchspiele, obwohl ich das spiel genau kenne. es macht einfach immer noch spass, was ich von anderen actionspielen in dem masse nicht behaupten kann, obwohl sie in sachen grafik vllt. die ein oder andere neuerung haben, die hl 2 nicht hat.

darum für mich der eindeutige favorit: half life 2.

greetz.


----------



## Cosaks (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2 natürlich


----------



## Xerk (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*WarWorld *ist das beste Actionspiel (neben Painkiller)... auch wenn man damit bei der Abstimmung gegen einen Mainstreamtitel wie HL2 wohl kaum eine Chance hat.


----------



## TheDoc (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also *Half Life 2* würde ich vorschlagen, die vielen ,damals neuen, Sachen, die Hammer Physik, die Story, Grafik meiner meinung nach bis Heute noch gut... einfach ein Meisterwerk !!!


----------



## nic-o (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA 3 .... War einfach schön, das ganze 2D in 3D zu betrachten. Außerdem kann man in dem Game tun und lassen was man möchte


----------



## Master90 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich würde  Assassin's Creed vorschlagen!
Das ist das beste Action-Adventure was ich zurzeit kenne 


mfg Master90​


----------



## speedymaster (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Für mich eindeutig Dead Space von anfang bis ende ein Top Game*


----------



## jeffee (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ganz klar *Call of Duty 4*.
Leider kurze jedoch sehr packende Story, Super Grafik und ein alles in den Schatten stellender Multiplayer Modus.


----------



## joecooly (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
für ist *Call of Duty 4 *noch immer das beste Actionspiel!

Viele Grüße


----------



## beren2707 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Die intensivste Erfahrung für mich war bisher definitiv *Max Payne 2*. Kein Spiel war so packend und actionreich, vom Coolnessfaktor mal ganz zu schweigen! Die Story ist ebenso beeindruckend wie Physik und Grafik, welche heute mit 24xCFAA und 16:1AF immer noch größtenteils knackscharf und höchst realistisch daherkommt, trotz des mittlerweile recht hohen Alters.
Daher nominiere ich *Max Payne 2 : The Fall of Max Payne* zur Wahl des bislang besten Actionspiels!


----------



## DUKE66 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



jeffee schrieb:


> Also ganz klar *Call of Duty 4*.
> Leider kurze jedoch sehr packende Story, Super Grafik und ein alles in den Schatten stellender Multiplayer Modus.


Das unterschreibe ich!! Call of Duty 4 ist für mich mit Abstand das beste Spiel


----------



## Zweistein (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> *Battlefield 2* bis heute ist noch kein game mit besserem Gameplay, mehr Abwechslung und mehr Multiplayer-Action auf dem Markt. Für mich und meine Kumpels gibts nichts anderes... mfg




da stimme ich zu


----------



## Grubenlord (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

schade das keine indizierten spiele erlaubt sind, hätte ja für ut (das erste) gestimmt
Aber mindestens genau so gut: HalfLife


----------



## MiKuni (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Da kann ich nur zustimmen: Geniale Stimmung, (leider bissl kurz), Mehrspieler ultra


----------



## hergozza (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2 und was alles noch dazu gehört (episode 1 & 2)


----------



## katajama (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 2 - nach über 3 Jahren immernoch Top !!!


----------



## Mufflon (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

F.E.A.R zu dem Zeipunkt hammer Grafik und K.I


----------



## Isengard412 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also für mich ist es ganz klar HALF LIFE 2! 

...wie lang ich das gezockt habe...


----------



## Peter vom Mond (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Jo ich sag dann auch mal *FAR CRY*, war und ist einfach das beste Soiel aller Zeiten.

LG s Peterle


----------



## Lawok (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2 ist das Beste!
grüßle


----------



## Razor264 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich das bisher intensivste Actionspiel war *Max Payne 2 - The Fall of Max Payne*. Die Story war cool, die Charaktere lebhaft, die Action umwerfend; einfach geil!


----------



## Q4teX (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig Half Life 2, kein Zweifel


----------



## L0cke (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Bioshock* ,es war einfach nur obergeil


----------



## Blackdogg (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich finde mercrenarys 2 und fallout 3 sind nach spaßfaktor ziehmlich gleich...


----------



## Desperado (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz sicher Call of Duty 4!!!


----------



## BabyBlue (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

cod4 ist das besste aller zeiten!!!


----------



## Bonsai (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2 ist mein Favorit.


----------



## Eiche (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## Marsbreaker (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

schließe mich vielen leuten eindeutig an

HALF LIFE 2

war das spiel was mich am meisten mitgerissen hat bestimmt 10 durchgespielt


----------



## noiz (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

So viele action spiele hab ich zwar noch net gespielt aber riddick war nicht schlecht besser fand ich nur PREY.


----------



## Delacroix (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar: Half-Life (dt.). Und daran wird sich auch so schnell nichts ändern!


----------



## Hackman (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich musste schwer mit mir ringen, da HL2 sehr nahe dran ist aber ich stimme doch für *Mafia*!!


----------



## iNFAMOUS (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Auf jeden Fall Half Life. Damals war es eine echte Sensation, auch von der Grafik her. Es ist eben ein Ego-Shooter der besonderen Art.


----------



## Daedalus84 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich würd sagen *Halflife 2*
Hat mich persönlich am längsten Motiviert


----------



## bibakilla (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life2 würde ich sagen,hat von allem etwas  
Negativpunkte an Hl2 kann ich wirklich nicht finden,aber es sind auch viele anderee sehr gute spiele dabei,eindeutig wird das ergebniss wohl nicht ausfallen^^


----------



## rewn (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ehrlich gesagt auch wenn es schwer zu sagen ist mit allen tollen titel die diese letzten Jahren rausgekommen ist, entscheide ich mich für *Half-life 2*, da hab ich stunden lang gezockt. Geiles Spiel!!


----------



## MorLipf (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meine Stimme gilt Assassin's Creed!


----------



## tyler85 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Jedi Knight II Jedi Outcast
Eines der letzten und fortschrittlichsten Spiele damals mit Q3 Engine 
Der Singeplayer war gut und Action geladen...
Und der Multiplayer is mit eigentlich nichts zu vergleichen (Quasi unmöglich Variationen anzugreifen)
Ich hab das schon vor 6 Jahren gespielt und spiele das immer noch online


----------



## Nemesis-tlx (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Schwär zu sagen. 
Assassin's Creed


----------



## Nurgler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bestes Actionspiel?

Ganz klar: *FarCry*!

Zu seiner Zeit Grafisch ein absoluter Höhepunkt (selbst heute noch ganz nett anzusehen) und eine zumindest ordentliche Story. Und es ist definitiv mein Lieblings LAN-Spiel.


----------



## toon_93 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare ist eindeutig das beste Action Spiel


----------



## Bensta (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Wing Commander IV bekommt meine Stimme.


----------



## Iceananas (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



Nekrodamus schrieb:


> "Das Beste" ist natürlich nur rein subjektiv zu sehen, aber
> 
> *Battlefield 2*
> 
> hat für mich persönlich die mit Abstand höchste Langzeitmotivation.



dem schließe ich mich an, in einem eingespielten team macht das game einfach nur spaß


----------



## xx00xx (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
spannende Story, gute Grafik und reales Gameplay


----------



## DivinusVictor (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bin stark am schwanken zwischen
GTA 4
Mafia
und Team Fortress 2

hmn ich nominiere *Mafia*


----------



## bauer-akil (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also wenn in der galerie ut 2k4 aufgelistet ist, tippe ich für ut3, is zwar ein multiplayer-ego shooter, aber da kanns auch ziemlich actionreich abgehen.

ich find das ganze konzept, besonders warfare einfach klasse und mach auch auf dauer spaß, als auch wenn man die kampagne durch hat.


----------



## noghry (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich für meinen Teil würde Half Life 1 vorschlagen.

Von der Story bin ich heute noch angetan, und ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Black-Mesa-Source Mod. Werd es, wenn es draussen ist, mal wieder in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Angelius (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bestes Actionspiel:

 Half-Life 

Unangetastet!!!!
Hab's jahrelang immer wieder durchgespielt. Das Spiel hat den Grundstein für erfolgreiche "in-den-Bann-zieh" Spiele gelegt.
Allein der Mod CS ist Gold wert.


----------



## nfs1 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mache ich hier mit dem Kommentar am Gewinnspiel mit wenn ich zusätzlich den Bot noch anschreibe???

Da Bioschock ein indiziertes Spiel ist habe ich mich für Mass Effect umentschieden. Eine Kombination aus Action und Rollenspiel.


----------



## nfs1 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

- löschen -


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich finde Crysis richtig geil...
Aber wenn ich mir das so überlege, kommt doch nichts an das bewährte CS:S mit seiner schlichtheit heran.


----------



## kaymephisto (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich finde das beste game ist und bleibt _*FAR CRY*_. ob einzeln oder im multiplayer immer wieder geil.


----------



## Fabius82 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis rockt!

Viel Atmosphäre, tolle Physik, bombastische Grafik, Action satt. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Rage79 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein Favorit heisst *SCARFACE *


----------



## chakktheripper (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Atomic Bomberman

seit 1995 bis heute .. wird bei jeder lan gezockt !!


----------



## Riddicker (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich stimme immer noch für Half Life 2! Es ist immer noch das einzig wahre Spiel das auch wirklich immer wieder zum Spielen motiviert!


----------



## Pixelplanet (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

bestes actionspiel ?

ganz klar

C&C Renegade 

das waren noch zeiten... mitm 56k modem nachts online gehen wenn die eltern pennen damit sie nicht merken das man wieder im Internet ist (es war ja mal teuer..)

und stundenlang Zocken


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich muss auch sagen, daß Half Life 2 von allen am besten war und somit für mich ins Rennen geht.


----------



## Nastja (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis


----------



## johny23at (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

FAR CRY    

jaja das alte Far Cry war ein bahnbrechendes Erlebnis für mich.......


----------



## donp (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead wir dem Namen ACTIONspiel am ehesten gerecht.


----------



## stiernacken17 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

!!! Quake 2 !!!


----------



## Kraizee (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich spiele zur Zeit *Kane & Lynch - Dead Men* und muss sagen, dass das mal ein echt geniales Actiongeballer ist: Die Story ist cool, die Grafik bringt meinen Rechner an seine Grenzen  und Action... joooo, Action gibbet auch genug!


----------



## TuGuX (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead, da einfach Spannung pur


----------



## Blausucht (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich spiel seit Jahren BATTLEFIELD 2. 
Was besseres hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Ist immernoch das beste.


----------



## exoRR (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich finde GTA 4 am besten. Bringt einfach Bock .


----------



## steffenxyz (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also ich find auch wie schon bestimmt viele vor mit GTA 4 der absolute hammer


----------



## AlterKadaver (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich gebe meine Stimme:

Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare

Für mich das beste Spiel wegen sehr gutem Gameplay und einer spannenden Story.


----------



## Maxle (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich gebe meine Stimme für Half Life 2
Das war einfach wahnsinn und dank den leuten von cinematic mod lebt es in immer schönerer Grafik weiter !


----------



## jaiby (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

CoD4-MW

Besser als der Nachfolger, hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

schwer zu sagen,
am häufigsten gespielt,damit für mich auch die Besten:
1. CoD 4
2. Halflife2 und Episode 2 (Epi. 1 fand ich nicht berauschend) inkl. Mods,deswegen immer wieder gerne!
3. Bioshock
4. Dark Messiah
5. Assassins Creed
Bloodrayne 2 is auch immer wieder Hammer, müßte bei mir ganz oben stehen lange nicht mehr gespielt, na dann werde ich mal wieder die Klingen schwingen


----------



## CyberAnt (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis.

Wird Zeit für nen neuen Teil...


----------



## mayo (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz Klar....

Fallout 3

Mfg


----------



## SvenAmend (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich finde Call Of Duty 4 einfach absolut geil, ne Super Grafik, sowie ein spannenden aber leider etwas kurzen Singleplayermodus. Dafür macht es aber auch nach dreimal Spielen noch Spass und lässt sich auch gut online zocken


----------



## Zettwenn (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 2 ........... ganz klar!


----------



## euklein (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*s.t.a.l.k.e.r.*


----------



## wakey (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Unreal 1


----------



## dangee (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 2


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA San Andreas- klassisch gut


----------



## Jodi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Gears of War


----------



## aycaramba (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

vampire!! ein super action-rpg


----------



## rOyaL1981 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Dead Space*
Selten hat mich eine Story so gefesselt und selten hatte ich solche Angst beim spielen . Einfach ein perfektes Game - vor allem mit dem Ambiente das durch die Sounds bzw. die Musik geschaffen wird...


----------



## MadMax 21 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## bummelhummel (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bioshock

das setting, der sound und die story waren grandios


----------



## PatrickBlack (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich würde sagen
F.E.A.R. II 
und 
StarWars - Republic Commando
das ist auch seeehr geil


----------



## realgoldie (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of duty 4


----------



## CCJosh (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

call of duty 1 grandioses multiplayer spiel


----------



## b0s (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mafia


Versteh ich das richtig: man postet hier zur Nominierung den Namen eines Spiels und schickt unabhängig davon dem Gewinnspiel-Biot ne PN um an der Verlosung der Grafikkarte teilzunehmen?


----------



## Greyfox (3. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich bin für Battlefield 2 in Kombi mit POE 2.


----------



## freakyd84 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar für mich: Call of Duty 4


----------



## VooDoo86 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 ganz klar!


----------



## TheRealBecks (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



Greyfox schrieb:


> Ich bin für Battlefield 2 in Kombi mit POE 2.


Oh ja, auf alle Fälle geil!
Aber mein Vorschlag wäre: *Serious Sam 2,* da bisher kein Spiel auf einer LAN-Party mit knapp 20 Mann so gerockt hat!


----------



## nemetona (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call Of Duty 4 bekommt auch meine Stimme.


----------



## Nucleus (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Earthworm Jim*

Es gab für damalige Verhältnisse kein Spiel mit vergleichbar abgefahrener Grafik.
Das Spiel war Vieles:

Es war actionreich, es war abgedreht, verrückt, total bescheuert, witzig, vollkommen hohl, aberwitzig, frustrierend,  fordernd, frustrierend und frustrierend.
Aber es war verdammt nochmal actionreich, abgedreht,... ähm ich habe irgendwie den Faden verloren...


----------



## -OldBoy- (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fuer mich ist das Beste Spiel das ich bis jetzt gespielt habe ganz klar *Grand Theft Auto 4.*

Es macht einfach nur fun auch wen die Hauptmissionen schon längst abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## marduk (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich gebe meine Stimme für Half-Life (dt.) ...

Vorallem Multiplayer Mods ala Counter-Strike sind einfach noch die Multiplayer Knaller schlechthin!


----------



## greenline (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life (U.S Ver) 


Übersetzung in der DT version nicht gut gelungen.


----------



## Hans Wurst (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Max Payne 2 - The Fall of Max Payne*
              Noir-Stil, Charakterzeichnung und Body-Count suchen imho immer
              noch ihresgleichen!
              Darüber hinaus ist es selbst auf einem Netbook in der Vorlesung
              ruckelfreier, einzigartiger Hochgenuss...


----------



## No0dle (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*BioShock* (2007)

Tolle Atmosphäre (Grafik, Sound und Syncro waren sehr harmonisch), gutes Gameplay und eine klasse Story - ein Spiel, das man immer wieder spielen kann


----------



## kuttis (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life (U.S.)

Super Story, super Umsetzung, einfach ein Meilenstein


----------



## core-in-spring (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Half - Life 2* mit allen "Addons"! Beste Story, beste Charaktere, beste Steuerung, beste Leistung und natürlich wenn es langweilig beim 5x durchspielen wird die ganzen Mods!!!

(Aber wenn es ums stupide ballern geht, geht nichts über Quake 3 Arena oder jetzt auch Quake Live!)

Ja und Strategie ballern: CSS!!!

Bei all den neuen Games hab ich noch nicht eines gesehen welches an* HL2 *ran kommt...


----------



## fizz (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Favorit: 
*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*

Auch gut bis sehr gut:
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Rainbow Six: Vegas
Bioshock
Rainbow Six: Vegas 2
Counter-Strike: Source
F.E.A.R.

Grüße aus Magdeburg


----------



## Bushsdeath (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Max Payne, zwar doch schon in die Jahre gekommen aber mit ein Grund, warum ich auch noch XP auf meinem Rechner hab.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Far Cry dann Far Cry Deutsche Geschnittene Version


----------



## Special_Flo (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

F.E.A.R. 2 uncut version!^^ 

und

GTA VI auch uncut version..

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## daJones (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis Warhead! Meiner Meinung nach das beste Action-Game, was man als PC-Spieler erleben kann. Gruß


----------



## kingminos (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Assasines Creed*

Einfach das geilste Aktionspiel auch wenn man es nicht allzu lange am Stück zocken kann.
Im nächsten Teil bitte mehr verschiedene Missionen

Gruß
Minos


----------



## Azzzu (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*F.E.A.R*
Einfach nur göttlich das Spiel. Macht hammer Bock.
MfG


----------



## Headshotfucker (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Assasins Creed is nich schlecht, auch wenn das spiel immer die selben missionen hat.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also mein Top Favoriet ist schon seit anfang an 

*Half Life 2* 

es ist einfach ein Hammergeiler shooter


----------



## Maeyae (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Max Payne

*Die beste Action!


----------



## RikuXan (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Assassin's Creed, auch wenns zuerst für Konsole da war.
Die Atmosphäre und das Setting sind einfach toll  

MfG RikuXan


----------



## lil_D (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Geile sache


----------



## Dal604 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

auch von mir auf jeden Fall Assassins Creed


----------



## TReddragon (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Max Payne 2 The Fall of Max Payne


----------



## amd64 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mafia! Hervorragende Geschichte, eindrucksvolle Grafik (als das Spiel erschienen ist)!


----------



## core2rakete (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Na Call of Duty 4 ist das beste Game. Zocke ich schon seit der Erscheinung.


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich sage mal:

Mirrors Edge


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 1


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel für mich war/ist definitiv *Call of Duty 4*.

Tolle Grafik + tolle Missionen


MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## totovo (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich stimme für Fallout 3
Das beste Spielgefühl das ich je hatte + Die Storry die ist einfach wahnsinn!

mfg


----------



## PiEpS (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

soldier of fortune uncut, haha war das ein spaß damals


----------



## Athlon76 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist die erste Wahl *Call Of Duty 4*. Da gibts gar keine Frage


----------



## Overclocker06 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das beste Actionspiel Half-Life 2.

Einfach Kult, der stumme Physiker mit orangenem Anzug.


----------



## Nasenbaer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel ist für mich *Unreal (dt.)* gewesen.
Da das Spiel ja nicht indiziert sein darf, gebe ich mal die deutsche Version mit USK16 an.  Die KI und Grafik war für damalige Zeiten einfach genial.


----------



## sYntaX (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Seit Release von *Call of Duty 4* bin ich bis heute ein begeisterter Spieler geblieben!


----------



## robbe (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel ist Definitiv *Half-Life 2*.

Gab noch nie nen spiel, was ich so oft durchgespielt hab.


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich würde mal sagen
Call of Duty 4 
ich spiele das seit über ein Jahr.


----------



## revil (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich ist das beste Spiel *Crysis*, da mich in letzter Zeit kein Spiel mitgerissen hat außer dieses.


----------



## iMaGE (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 2


----------



## 2Stoned (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead


----------



## dirtdevil (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also für mich ist es COD4 das fand ich einfach Geil


----------



## Luzinator (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mafia


----------



## think1 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2


----------



## junglekid (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## BlackOak (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

BIOSHOCK for the win


----------



## guzzo (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## moonrail (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich empfinde *Call of Duty 4* als das beste Actionspiel für den PC.
Es macht in der Kampange Spaß, aber vor allem, und das überragend, im Multiplayer Modus.
Für mich ist und bleibt es ungeschlagen.


----------



## AMD (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Crysis !* Der Multiplayer macht jeden Tag aufs neue spaß und bietet Action pur... einfach nur Klasse


----------



## LordTripack (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

SW JK II JO
Zwar Grafik mittlerweile angestaubt, aber wo gibt es sonst LSs wenn nicht bei Lucas Arts?


----------



## Arthemis (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


----------



## MiTx (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3


----------



## swatty (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2, denn:
Super Story, packende Atmosphäre und es kann auch aus technischen Sicht durch die zeitgemäße Grafik, der guten Skalierbarkeit und den vielen Mods überzeugen.


----------



## BigFoot (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

- Counter-Strike 1.6 (dt.) -
Das Spiel hat einfach den eSport geprägt wie kein anderes.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3 ist nicht schlecht - schöne offene Welt, in der man viel entdecken kann, man ist nicht auf einen Weg festgelegt, spannend ist aber was anderes.
Obwohl es auch auf Konsolen erhältlich ist, kann man die PC Version nicht (immer) mit Pad bedienen.

Dead Space ist da genaud as Gegenteil von, recht linear, sehr spannend, auch ein wenig zu entdecken, das man Waffen nicht so wirklich finden kann sondern kaufen muss, ist nicht wirklich schön, bei dem Spiel aber kaum anders machbar, das man nur 4 tragen kann, ist auch nicht so schön, aufgrund der "Konsolenherkunft" zu verzeihen.
Lässt sich auch sehr gut mit Joypad spielen.


----------



## afropole (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare

Tolle Grafik, keine überdrehten Hardware Anforderungen, klasse Mehrspieler Action, Aufstiegsranking... und und und. Eigentlich gibts nix besseres


----------



## DR1312 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 5


----------



## Erzbaron (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3


----------



## MasterKeule (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Grand Theft Auto Vice City


----------



## DanielX (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

Einfach sau geil das Game und vorallem im Multiplayer gehts immer gut ab. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Morten-H (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Space Invaders die Story is der Hammer^^


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare
ist zwar eigentlich langweilig weils schon offt genant wurde aber für mich ist es einfach das beste actiospiel


----------



## Frostbite (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bei der Frage nach dem besten Actionspiel muss ich zu allererst an *Mafia* denken.
Mich hat kein anderes Spiel jemals so sehr überzeugt, seit dem ersten Kontakt mit einem uralten "Breakout"-Vorgänger auf dem Sinclair ZX81 vor gut 27 Jahren hat mich selten etwas so lange am Stück an den Bildschirm gefesselt.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass beim Nachfolger nicht alle Hoffnungen von fiesen Bugs heimgesucht werden.


----------



## frequence (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

sehr schwer da einige sehr sehr gute spiele dabei sind.
trotzdem ist es meiner meinung nach
*Fallout 3*


----------



## leorphee (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

so. *Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare* macht einfach am meisten Spaß und Zock ich nicht umsonst am häufigsten mit meinen Kumpels...


----------



## Exey (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life! Noch Heute steigen bei mir regelmäßig Deathmatch Lans im Keller und es endet in wüsten Beschimpfungen.


----------



## ikarusrz (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare*


----------



## Marshall92 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

hm, ziehmlich schwer...

1. Half Life 2 
2. Crysis
3. Farcry 2 und Asassins creed
4. Jedi outcast

Das ist eine kacken schwere Frage, weil alle Spiele die ich genannt habe in der gleichen Liga oben spielen und Platz 1 vertreten. Nach langer Meditation in den Bergen sage ich Half life 2


----------



## doenertier84 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Wegen der filmreifen Atmosphäre und wohl besten Anfangssequenz und Musikuntermalung aller Zeiten: The one and only Mafia


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Natürlich nur eins:

Unreal Tournament 3;
klassisch, simpel & technisch gelungen, immernoch seeeehr geil


----------



## Deni (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

hätte auch mehere vorschläge:

Crysis 
Far Cry
die G.T.A-Reihe

Gruß Deni


----------



## w00tification (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mafia ! Das spiele ich selbst heute noch ^^


----------



## chromas (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 3


----------



## Moe92 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich bin für:
-Assassin's Creed 
-Half Life 2
-Fallout 3
-Call of Duty 4
-Battlefield 2
-GTA Vice City
-Battlefield 1942
-Herr der Ringe die Rückkehr des Königs
-Star Wars Battlefront 1
-Star Wars Battlefront 2


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2!


----------



## badong (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

call of duty 4
Singelplayer & Multiplayer einfach Top!
lg


----------



## jackdan2405 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mh... schwere Entscheidung...

-> *GTA IV*

ist mir zwar nicht leicht gefallen, da es ja auf dem PC eine absolut mieße Umsetzung ist!
Aber das Spiel an sich ist einfach nur genial und ich spiele es immer wieder gern und wenn es nur ist um Blödsinn zu machen!


----------



## RWRKiller (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of duty 4 - war das mitreißendste.
Crysis - beste Grafik.
GTA-Reihe - immer wieder ein Spaß.


----------



## Medina (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout3, da überaus geniale Verknüpfung von Rollenspiel und Egoshooter. Sehr innovativ


----------



## Coregrinder (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

LEFT 4 DEAD
HALF LIFE 2 + Episoden 1,2 
PORTAL (Inovativ)
FAR CRY 2



> Call of duty 4 - war das mitreißendste.



JOP...war sehr geil...


----------



## t0mb4 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

auch ganz klar 

call of duty 4


----------



## BigJim87 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also wenn es um das mitreisendste spiel aller zeiten geht, dann ganz klar Half Life 2 mit EP 1, EP 2, Half Life hat alles... Shooter, Action, Denksport um die Hindernisse zu beseitigen, oder einfach nur Funny Rumkrusen mitm Auto oder Hovercraft...

Call of Duty 4 seh ich auch ganz vorne, da sehr viel aktion, aber die verkaufszahlen von Half Life 2 sind wohl eindeutig....

GTA IV finde ich nicht so toll, weil die Missionen doch sehr häufig immer wieder gleich sind.. und die Freie spielgestalltung außerhalb einer Mission ist auf kurz oder lang auch langweilig, da es sich meist nur um Autodiespahl, rumkrusen und Verflgungsjagten dreht...

Also:
Half Life 2


----------



## Manillaroad (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hm, der Begriff "Action-Spiel" ist ja nun sehr weit gefasst, da absolut genreübergreifend. Aber wenn ich mich hier festlegen müsste, und es auch noch die besten Actionspiele aller Zeiten sein sollen, dann entscheide ich mich für die Folgenden:

- Alien versus Predator 2 (Multiplayer- und Singleplayerspass erster Güte!)
- Left 4 Dead (für mich das beste Spiel des letzten Jahres)
- X-Wing ('nuff said)
- natürlich Diablo 2 + Addon (genialer gehts nicht, und sogar der   Patchsupport lebt noch!)


----------



## aoegod (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Far Cry  !!!!

Das Spiel war der damaligen Zeit einfach vorraus. Die Demo hab ich 100x gespielt und die Vollversion auch mehrere male durchgespielt.


----------



## RealGsus (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar für mich: Call of Duty 4!


----------



## Tranceport (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 2
Immer noch gern gespielt auf LANs oder online.


----------



## Zulustar (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Deus Ex mein all time favourite

Eines der wenigen Spiele, das den Titel  echtes PC spiel noch verdient hatte.
Der Nachfolger wurde leider ein Namensblender, welcher die vorteile des Pilotspiels missen liess, welche da waren die Grosse begehbare Aussenlevel, intelligentes Skillsystem und eine congeniale Story und die Möglichkeit Missionen auf mehreren Wegen zu erledigen, da ist bis heute nichts actiongeladeneres Rausgekommen.

 Deus EX


----------



## Mudhenfighter (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare 

DAS Beste Game, das es je gab!


MFG


----------



## SibirienFux (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 - klar es gibt in dieser oder anderer hinsicht bessere spiele,aber das spiel hat mich überzeugt weil der so ausgewogen ist!


----------



## aXwin (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Team Fortress 2*
einfach gestrickt aber hält mich schon über 1 jahr am zocken


----------



## DR-TOD (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist es Duke Nukem 3D habe ich damals sicher an die 30 mal durchgespielt!


----------



## DJTyno (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich ganz klar Call of Duty 4!!!


----------



## SchaebigerLump (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Schwere Entscheidung - aber ich würde sagen der BF2-Mod "Project Reality", obwohl da die Action nicht im Vordergrund steht. Übrigens #1 MOTY 2008.


----------



## Misko2002 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Derzeit ist L4D - Left 4 Dead das beste MP-Game. Ansonsten fallen mir noch Far Cry und Bioshock ein.


----------



## Murdoc1312 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also ich find ja Bioshock echt gelungen,die story haut echt rein und das gameplay ist auch nicht übel.


mfg Murdoc


----------



## Master Gee (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also mich persönlich hat damals Mafia und Prey sehr angesprochen!


----------



## da^monkey (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

S.t.a.l.k.e.r. is nach einigen Hin und Her mein Favourit. Is zwar aber es kann nur einen geben


----------



## Bazooka_Joe (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

XIII - war was neues, hatte ne schöne optik und die story fand ich auch gelungen


----------



## seeker (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel aller Zeiten: Half-Life 2
Das beste Actionspiel aktuell: Left 4 Dead (dt.)
Beste Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## BennyStar (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich auf jeden Fall Half-Life 2 das spiel ist einfach das Action-Spiel N1 für mich^^ Ansonsten Far Cry (das erste^^). Die guten alten Zeiten, das waren noch Games mit Langzeitspielwert


----------



## hawk910 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2, keine Frage! Nach dem Ur-Half-Life hat mich kein anderes Spiel so in seinen Bann gezogen...


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich Half-Life 2, der erste Teil war schon genial.


----------



## MDKSkywalker220177 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2 ist für mich das beste Actiongame!!!


----------



## Michael2812 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Half-Life I* ist einfach das beste Spiel, vorallem wenn ich da an die Mods denke und die unzählbaren Stunden Spielzeit!!!


----------



## BadMarine (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hab Max Payne 2 erst mal wieder durchgezockt... Meiner Meinung nach, ist es sicherlich eines der Top-Spiele.
Besser haben mir nur Jedi Knight II und Counterstrike gefallen...
Daher:
1. Counterstrike
2. JK II
3. Max Payne 2


----------



## worldoflol (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also ich finde Half Life 2 is das beste Action Spiel ,weil Stundenlanger Spielspaß garantiert ist


----------



## wotan (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

meine top 3

1:Fallout 3
2:call of duty 4
3:bioshock


----------



## Minga_Bua (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich ziehe meinen Battlefield 2 Vorschlag zurück und schlage hiermit

HAWKX

vor!

Saugeil!


----------



## Matze25 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar GTA IV!!!!


----------



## jannek0023 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA 4


----------



## lumi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Battlefield 2, kein spiel hat mich bisher so lang gefesselt


----------



## Lord-Nelson (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich find ja Counterstrike-Source (MIT Bindestrich) bis heute das beste Actionspiel...


----------



## Marcel154 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Counterstrike-Source is find ich das beste


----------



## -headhunter- (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also ich find eindeutig GTA IV 
grafik, story, steuerung...
da passt einfach alles


----------



## spartanicus (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*battlefield 2* eines der besten spiele überhaupt


----------



## bohne (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach *Call of Duty 4
*
Hammergeile Story im Sp
und extremen Langzeitspass im Multiplayer

für mich eindeutig das beste Actionspiel aller Zeiten


----------



## U-Boot (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

mh... Ich für meinen Teil finde Battlefield 2 ganz gut


----------



## Alexmas (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich find Call of duty 5 gerade am besten aber da steh ich wohl alleine da.
Multiplayer ist noch nicht so ausgelutscht, maps mäßig, wie Call of duty 4!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich stimme für *Crysis*


----------



## GPHENOM (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich sag nur Battlefield 2 !!!

Geil über LAN und teilweise auch allein.


----------



## Razerking143 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich sag nur das gute alte System Shock 2.


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

da gibts nur 1: TRIBES 2   ich liebe es noch immer momentan sind zwar von Sierra die offiziellen server abgestellt worden xD aber gibt fan server.. 8 jahre nach release wirds immer noch gezockt, unglaublich

an zweiter stelle folgt Red Orchestra:ostfront


----------



## danysahne333 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis


----------



## matthias2304 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 1


----------



## Megatherion616 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

bf2


----------



## Megatherion616 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

was ist den schraubenverwechsler


----------



## Megatherion616 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor at: CPU Takt	3712.73 MHz


----------



## softebude (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Tach LeutzZz*

Also ganz klar is auf

_COD4 MP_
_FarCry2_
_Cryses_
_Bioshock_
_Fallout 3_
So viel zu meiner Meinung 

Schönen Tag euch allen


----------



## Radargeier (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

moin moin,

für mich ganz klar COD 1 UO Maps im Multi ohne Ende


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life. Kein Spiel war für mich so abenteuerlich und überzeugend wie HL 1.


----------



## Sledge_Hammer (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Team Fortress 2.
Das Spiel macht einfach Spass ohne Ende und durch regelmäßige Updates wirds nie langweilig.


----------



## Greeny (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

An diesem Spiel wird wohl nur sein Nachfolger vorbeikommen können:
*Mafia*


----------



## Nemesis (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also wenn ich mal so darüber nachdenke und was für einen Heidenspaß damals das FLiegen gemacht hat oder die einzelnen AddOns und Mods.... dann *Battlefield 1942*


----------



## hickstone (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich wird es kein besseres Action Spiel geben als Half Life 1 
Es war mein erstes cumputerspiel was ich jemals gespielt habe und es hat mich einfach auf den geschmack von PC Spielen gebracht


----------



## Gr33cer (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist Call of Duty 4 das beste Actionspiel, da es aus einer Mischung aus brillianter Grafik und spannender Story ist. Außerdem ist es sogar für schlechtere PCs möglich das Spiel im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen zu spielen.
Somit mein Lieblingsactionspiel


----------



## Roocher (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-life 2. Noch besser als der erste teil. ich habs bestimmt 5 Mal durchgezockt. Gerade die Physik war (und ist) immer noch saugeil.


----------



## sM8sH (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead


----------



## Darkness08 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das meiner meinung nach beste action spiel ist Counter strike source. Die grafik ist nicht schlecht und es macht einfach nur spaß mit den clanleuten im ohr sich die nacht um die ohren zu schlagen und immerwieder aus neue über lustige momente zu lachen. und außerdem hat es auch langzeitmotivation weil jede runde anders ist.


----------



## ChrisR20XX (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

Warum? Weil die Story einfach nur geil ist, packend und man hat wirklich die Motivation immer weiter zu zocken. Und natürlich der Multiplayer Modus macht auch richtig Laune


----------



## jtrader (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis... einfach hammer xD


----------



## MetallSimon (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

also von der grafik her eigentlich crysis.aber wegen der atmosphäre ist das beste bioshock


----------



## DasOpfor (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Auch wenn es hier und da Bugs hatte und immer noch hat:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
Das hatte einfach die geilste Atmo


----------



## joni35 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

meiner Meinung nach ist F.E.A.R eines der besten Actionspiele aller zeiten, die Story ist mitreißend die Atmosphäre umwerfen und Grafik für damalige verhältnisse auch ziehmlich gut


----------



## Spyware (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*GTA Vice City
*
Meiner Meinung nach auch wesentlich besser als Teil 4


----------



## Jiminey (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es Call of Duty 4


----------



## A3000T (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Live 2 - Bis auf Steam alles richtig gemacht.

Ach Mist, der 13.03.1009 ist ja schon vorbei...


----------



## Quino666 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

BF2 hat mich bis jetzt am laengsten gefesselt

Viel Spass

Quino666


----------



## MCCornholio (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Duke Nukem 3D 
ich weiß aber nicht obs indiziert ist
sonst Call of Duty 4


----------



## Cionara (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2 
+
Episode 2


----------



## Soulblader (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz Klar Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare


----------



## ernei (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

ganz klar Call of Duty 2 !!


----------



## Punked (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

MFG Punked


----------



## Menzi (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Unreal Tournament 2004

natürlich 
Es ist und wird auch noch lange lange Zeit das beste Spiel bleiben


----------



## afrotobi (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bioshock


----------



## CYB3R (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Aufgrund unzähliger Nächte im LAN:

Battlefield Vietnam


----------



## GoZoU (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein Favorit:

Deus Ex

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## KTMDoki (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Unreal Tournament 2004!

einfach nur geil!

@GoZoU
Freakazoid is der geilste!!!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

find ich einfach nur genial


----------



## neo9903 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Team Fortress 2


----------



## ollivetti (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein Favorit COD 4. 

Kein Spiel macht Online mehr Spaß als dieses.


----------



## ~kampfsalat'~ (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

ist meiner Meinung nach einfach das beste PC-Spiel


----------



## ping1337 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich glaube bisher hat noch keiner mein Lieblingsspiel genannt:
*Mass Effect*
Das Spiel hat einfach eine geniale Story und Soundtechnische Inszinierung und zudem noch eine tolle Grafik!
Ich liebe das Spiel und nominiere es hiermit für den Titel des besten Actionspiels!


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

eins meiner favorieten ist f.e.a.r. + die addons!

ben


----------



## Pffzzhh! (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein Lieblingsspiel ist und bleibt

*Half-Life 2 + Episoden.*

Tolle, digitale Schauspieler, tolle Atmosphäre, tolle Grafik (heute inkl. Cinematic Mods), tolle Handlung, etc.


----------



## Maller (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 1

für die damalige Zeit eine sehr geile Shooter mit einer richtig guten Atmosphäre und Soundeffekten


----------



## Ðarq (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

1. Jedi Academy (bester MP!)
2. Alien vs. Predator 2 (AvP 3 wurde nun offiziell angekündigt!)
3. Assassins Creed (einmaliges spielerlebnis!)


----------



## DerKinderRiegel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis Warhead

zwar etwas kurz aber dafür viel Action und eine klasse Grafik.
Und der Multiplayer ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## alexisonfire (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Diablo 2


----------



## STSLeon (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 1

Der Blockbuster schlechthin damals, herrausragende Grafik, sehr gute KI, geniale Story. Besser als vieles was danach kam


----------



## Xrais (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA4 oder FAllout 3 ,die alten kamälen die viele hier auftischen sind so abgegriffen wie ne polnische *****


----------



## PartyMani (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

CRYSIS eindeutig, obwohl mir Fallout 3 & die Gothic-Reihe auch sehr gut gefallen, aber das sind ja Rollenspiele und fallen daher aus der Wertung ;o)


----------



## fenguri (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

DOOM I, ach ja waren das noch zeiten ...... seufz 
upps das ist ja indiziert, na dann GTA Vice City


----------



## casemodx (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist Crysis Warhead das Action-Game Nr. 1
Super Story und Gameplay
Leider ist das Spiel relativ kurz, aber dafür gibt es
ja noch den Multiplayer-Part Crysis Wars 

mfg

CasemodX


----------



## rxamax (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 gar keine Frage


----------



## ...W... (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Exhumed für die playstation 1 und PC (release 1996). habe das spiel seit meinem 7. lebesjahr, und habe es sommer 2008 durchgespielt..


----------



## basic123 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis Warhead FTW! So viel Action hab ich auf meinem Monitor noch nie gesehen.


----------



## rytme (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Crysis Warhead* bietet in meinen Augen am besten Action, viel Explosionen, und eine gute, wenn auch kurze Story.


----------



## _Basti_ (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## CuTz (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich bin für Far Cry.


----------



## baal-sebul (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

In meinen Augen ist und bleibt es *Half-Life 2*.


----------



## derguru (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



...W... schrieb:


> Exhumed für die playstation 1 und PC (release 1996). habe das spiel seit meinem 7. lebesjahr, und habe es sommer 2008 durchgespielt..



ownt

aber um die gewinnchancen zu erhöhen nimme ich Half-Life Oldschool.


----------



## Adriano01702 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist es Half-life 1/ Source. Sind beides gleiche  Spiele nur das halt die Source Engine das bisschen aufwertet. OK heute zwar nicht mehr die beste Grafik aber trotzdem! Bei einem Spiel nur auf die Grafik zuachten ist falsch!
HL ist und bleibt für mich das action game no.1. Die Story ist einfach anders. Sollche Forschexperimente und und und gefallen mir also das etwas passiert und unbekannte Wesen auftauchen und es sogar bis zu Soldaten geht.  Ich finde HL2 gehört nicht richtig zur HL Saga. So das wars 
MfG


----------



## Elkhife (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist definitiv Half Life das beste Actionspiel, kaum ein anderes hat eine eine so gute Story gehabt^^


----------



## stronger12 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist *Half Life 2* das beste Action Spiel aller Zeiten.


----------



## ...W... (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 wollte ich noch hinzufügen


----------



## peterpan361 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bestes Actionspiel: Counter-Strike


----------



## alushot (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

jep..genau das würd ich auch sagen..

call of duty - das beste spiel für pc ... und welches genau??

natürlich *call of duty: modern warfare!!!*

die steuerung ist einfach perfekt, die story ist klasse und die grafik immer noch oben dabei..


----------



## Bob (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call Of Duty 4


----------



## ZeP_Jonny (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

cod4 natürlich


----------



## Fallin4ngel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich spiele seit knapp 12 Jahren Action(RPGs) ich hätte Half Life (2) genannt. Seit dem ich aber Fallout 3 spiele, bin ich hin und weg, daher schlage ich:
*
Fallout 3

*vor.


----------



## das_otto (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das ist aber ne dämliche Frage^^, naja Call of Duty4; Css oder Diablo 2 (LoD)?

Ich entscheide mich mal für Diablo 2, selten ein spiel so lang und intensiv gespielt


----------



## blackkburn (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Half Life 2, das beste Acitonspiel... Story 10/10 Gameplay 10/10 grafik 10/10 zu seiner Zeit einfach das Beste eben...


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life


----------



## Southkenny (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2, wegen dem genial spielbaren Prologue.


----------



## JerrY172 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

auf jedenfall call of duty 4 sehr schöner mp


----------



## DanTheManX2 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das Beste Actionspiel war für mich eindeutig 


*MAFIA *


Mit einer sehr guten Story hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Der Knaller schlecht hin ^^


----------



## UTDARKCTF (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty : World at War


----------



## HalloWand (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

nach wie vor Fallout 3! einfach genial ^^


----------



## LOGIC (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig Half-Life 2


----------



## Hamsterlord (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das Beste game ist meienr Meinung nach Left for Dead.


----------



## Dunkler Tyrael (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich find  Call of duty Modern Warfare am besten


----------



## xaxa (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

call of duty 4 modern warfreae ist das geilste actionspiel


----------



## Brunftzeit (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Schwierige Frage. Man muss sich ja erstmal zurückerinnern. Leider ist aus dem Beitrag nicht ganz ersichtlich ob man "heutige" Maßstäbe anlegen muss und somit alte Titel eh ausscheiden oder ob eben gilt wie ein Spiel jeweils gefesselt hat. Ich geh jetzt mal von zweiteren aus und versuch mich mal zu erinnern...

Von daher würd ich auf Platz 1 *System Shock* setzen. 

Knapp dahinter Half Life und System Shock 2.


----------



## Masterwana (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Finde auch das Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare das beste Action Game allerzeiten ist.
Es hat nen Klasse mitreisenden Einzelspieler und der Mehrspieler ist auch Super


----------



## TH3.BUG (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig *Half Life*!

Rambos bleiben außen vor: Knobeln, Taktik und auch mal Deckung nehmen sind neben dem schnellen Abzug gefragt.
Das ganze wird natürlich auf humorvolle Weise mit einer genialen Story präsentiert!


----------



## Innos91 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Das beste Actionspiel ist ganz klar Call of Duty 4


----------



## Heady88 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar Half Life
Es war das beste und es wird denke ich immer das beste Spiel allerzeiten bleiben !


----------



## Luki (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

für mich ganz eindeutig BIOSHOCK!
Wahnsinn das Game, freu mich schon auf Teil 2


----------



## xyxoo (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Die Sims


----------



## Ricardo Vega (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ganz Klar Call of Duty 4 ist das beste ist echt Super das Spiel!

Macht sogar jetzt noch bock zu zocken!


----------



## MikeMayers11 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*half Life *und* half life 2* muss man schon nennen,

cool zur jeweiligen Zeit fand ich noch 

*MDK2 *und* System Shock*, sofern man das in die Kategorie packen kann


----------



## grodno. (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis
Im Multiplayer Modus.
Ist der Sieger ganz klar...
Hoffe es gibt eine Vortsetzung


----------



## abstrakt (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz klar half life. für mich eines der besten games


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 1 

wegweisend!


----------



## benni = Dumm hoch 3 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 

hatt einfach alles und is darum das beste


----------



## welcen (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4, - bisher nix besseres gezockt!


----------



## fosi1978 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich noch immer Battlefield 2


----------



## Mhytriel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz klar half-life 2!


----------



## ReVan1199 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4, der beste Multiplayerpart den ich kenne


----------



## volker1975 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

BATTLEFIELD 2,

ist aus meiner Sicht das BESTE Spiel, ich spiele es seit 2005
und hatte noch nie so viel und so langen Spielspaß bei einem
PC-Spiel.

MfG

Volker1975 (FOLC bei BF 2)


----------



## max00 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hmmm - schwer zu sagen.

Aber irgendwie halte ich

Half Life 2

für das beste Actionspiel.

mfg


----------



## diaboloxy (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half life 1 - Ep2 alle teile finde ich einfach nur spitze und fesselnd , kann sie immer noch mit spaß durchspielen


----------



## bassfreak1200 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*CRYSIS*

Meiner Meinung nach gibts an guter Grafik und Action nichts besseres


----------



## Savier (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis 

Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, vorallem auf Max-Grafiksettings ist des Spiel einfach n Knaller.


----------



## dukecastino (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis Warhead

Definitiv ganz vorne


----------



## schranzhans (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bioshock!

Von der Action und Spannung unübertroffen!


----------



## Sielenc (9. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Meiner Meinung nach war Call of Duty 4 auch richtig geil, aber Half Life 2 ist der Hammer !!

Ich sage Half Life 2 ist das beste Action Spiel für den Pc aller Zeiten..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Andy..


----------



## exepc (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life inkl. Counterstrike 
kein anderes Spiel hat soviele Anhänger gehabt und hat sich solange gehalten.


----------



## think1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2


----------



## Falcon (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Da Actionspiel ein recht breit gefächerstes Spektrum an Subgenres bietet, beschränke ich mich mal auf meinen Kandidaten für den besten Shooter:

_*Call of Juarez*_.

Meiner Meinung nach der beste Shooter in Sachen Inszenierung der Story! Absolut Filmreif, packend, stimmiges Szenario und noch dazu mit sehr gutem Gameplay, das sich eindeutig vom Shooter-Einheitsbrei abhebt!


----------



## Pioneer 10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Doom 3


----------



## nobbi77 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich bin immer noch Mech Warrior Fan.
Das MW 3 war immer noch genial. Schade, dass dieses Genre fast ausgestorben ist........


----------



## theping (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich muss sagen das Call of Duty 4 bislang das beste Actionspiel war, was ich je gespielt habe. Vorallem die vielen Multiplayeroptionen machen das Spiel zum Dauerbrenner.


----------



## _hellgate_ (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz clar crysis einfach spitzenklasse


doom 3 ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## private (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Half Life 2*

Ganz klar ein richtig gutes Spiel. Die Entwicklung der Source-Engine die zuerst in HL 2 eingesetzt wurde hat eine gute Spielewelt erschaffen, siehe CS:S, EP1 + EP2, Gary's Mod oder Portal.

Es gibt viele gute Action Games aber wenn ich mich festlegen muss --> Half Life 2. Geiles Spielgefühlt ... "Pick up that Can!"


----------



## DaMAC (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Auf jedenfall Call of Duty 4 - Ein hammer Spiel 

2. Platz: Crysis
3. Platz: Unreal Tournament 2004


----------



## gedoens (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 1 (dt.)

Nach heutigen Maßstäben gibt die Grafik nicht mehr viel her, aber ich hab mich damals dabei erwischt, nur noch in gewissen Winkeln auch um echte Ecken zu gehn  Top Atmosphäre, gut ausbalanciert, interessanter Spielverlauf, und vor allem: ohne HL1 (dt) kein HL2 (dt).


----------



## evil_dream (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Far Cry 2  eins der besten Games und ein sehr schönes Multiplayer Game.


----------



## Crizzo (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Max Payne 2


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

*Doom 3* hat zusammen mit seinen indizierten Vorgängern die Grundlage für heutige Egoshooter gelegt!


----------



## toki13 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

natürlich    Call of duty 4 Modern Warfare


----------



## Cube (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Navigator1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

...ich sag dann mal *Timeshift* wegen den klasse Waffen, der Timeshiftfunktion und der recht guten Story


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of duty 4: Modern Warfare, weils nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein richtig geiles Call of Duty war


----------



## M4A1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Far Cry, weils einfach die Referenzen in den Shootern neu definiert hat. So einen Sprung hatten wir seitdem nichtmehr zu verzeichnen.

Gruß

flo


----------



## furyyy (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis hat einfach beste grafik


----------



## dok81 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4 - beste Grafik und Action


----------



## Francesxo (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of duty 4 und GTA 4 besten spiele


----------



## LOGIC (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

GTA IV


----------



## Monsterclock (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty Modern Warfare


----------



## Lynx (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

CoD 4: Online Shooter
Fallout 3: Singleplayer
Left4Dead: Zusammen mit Freunden^^

Insgesamt? Kann ich nicht sagen aber warscheinlich: CoD 4


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein persönlichehr Favorit mit Langzeitmotivation : Left4Dead


----------



## bnoob (10. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein Favorit ist ganz klar "The Witcher"


----------



## Megael (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mehr als ein Jahr alt und besser als der Nachfolger. Mein Tipp: Call of Duty 4

(eigentlich ja Duke Nukem Forever, aber das is ja noch nich raus^^)


----------



## Chaos-X-Alfa (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mich hat lange kein Spiel mehr so mitgerissen wie F.E.A.R 2 - Project Origin.

Mir persönlich ist die Story noch ein Tick besser als CoD4, und wenn man den ersten F.E.A.R Teil schon gespielt hat, ist es nocheinmal ein Stück besser ^^


----------



## NF1980 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

"Prey" war/ist doch ein super Actiongame.


----------



## logitech1962 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Left 4 Dead ist doch ein sehr aktuelles gutes Game. Macht sehr viel Spass und sowas gab es noch nicht in der Richtung.


----------



## shadow-1991 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich bin für CoD


----------



## RealGerry (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 1, weil Story und Gameplay einfach TOP war. (Ok bis auf XEN)


----------



## Michse1000 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half Life 2. Damals wars einfach das nonplusultra...


----------



## LdW-TheHunter (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ganz Klar  GrandTheftAuto....   hab ich schon gewonnen


----------



## chrischek1987 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich fand GTA 4 einfach genial, geile Stimmung is dabei rübergekommen.


----------



## Myar (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bioshock- geniale Atmosphäre!


----------



## vendellord66 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Teilnahmeschluss 13.3.1009  
Mein Favorit wär ganz klar "Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare"!!


----------



## cloth82 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis ist mein absoluter Favorit - ja, immernoch!


----------



## Timmeyyy (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Is doch ma eindeutig Left 4 Dead

PS: Nicht Links von den Toten, sondern Zum Sterben zurückgelassen


----------



## zewasoftis (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich würde sagen GTA(wenn ich entscheiden müsste zwischen allen dann IV ).Es ist einfach genial inziniert und umgesetzt.


----------



## EasyRick (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Eindeutig GTA IV - Kein Spiel hat mich bisher so gefesselt!


----------



## BenO (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich bin für Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. genial inszeniert und bester Multiplayer überhaupt


----------



## Sonnentierchen (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich bin auch für Call of Duty 4! So eine krasse Atmosphäre hatte noch kein Spiel. Da ist man wirklich mitendrin statt nur dabei.


----------



## Flaym (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mein Favorit ist ganz klar "Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare", weil es eine geniale Atmosphäre bietet.


----------



## Slowboy (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Also ich finde Call of Duty 4 sehr gut.


----------



## optisana (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Mafia! das beste actionspiel aller zeiten mit einer unglaublichen atmosphäre, da kam bisher nichts ran


----------



## Imm0 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich bin für Call of Duty 4  Echt super gut das Spiel.


----------



## Deneb86 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorvorredner an, MAFIA - DAS SPIEL aller zeiten, allein die Erinnerung lässt mich Freudentränen weinen


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ganz klar *Half-Life*!


----------



## HeaD_87 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Half-Life 2 natürlich! einfach nur hammer das spiel


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hm... ich würde sagen "The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay" wegen der Grafik und dem Gameplay! Das Spiel ist einfach zeitlos schön; es lohnt sich immer wieder es herauszukramen


----------



## gwuapo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich ist *Crysis* das beste Actionspiel aller Zeiten. Bis dato beste Grafik,
im vergleich zu anderen Spielen eine sehr lange Spielzeit und eine Packende Story.


----------



## Error404 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Bioshock, imho das beste Game seit langem!


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (13. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Thread zur Auswertung closed. Wir werden kommende Woche die Postings auswerten und einen Quickpoll erstellen. Vorab schon mal Danke an alle Teilnehmer. Neue Informationen erhalten Sie an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Master90 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

nachdem die erste Runde vorbei ist...
Ich stehe immernoch zu meinem Wort!...
Mein Kandidat: Assassin's Creed



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## S_Fischer (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Fallout 1,2,3


----------



## Skywalker7001 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

YEAH! CoD4 forever!!!


----------



## PiEpS (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Crysis.


----------



## Nef (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Und wer hat die Graka gewonnen?


----------



## S_Fischer (18. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ich verstehe nicht wie cod 4 gewinnwn konnte vor half life und crysis??? 

wer hat die graka denn gewonnen bzw wann wir es bekannt gegeben?

Mein betses Actionspiel ist und bleibt crysis bzw wars!


----------



## kavka (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Cool so wie ich das sehe, hat Spieltiefe, sehr sehr gute Story und sehr gute Grafik vor Bloßen Grafikmonstern die unrealistisch teure Hardware benötigen gewonnen.

Kein wunder also dass Crysis weit hinter Call of Duty 4 liegt, hab selbst Crysis iwann in die Tonne gekloppt. Call of Duty spiel ich grad zum 5. mal durch und Spiel es rege online. Zurechter sieger, wenn auch überraschend deutlich

mfg
kavka


----------



## Slipknot79 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

>ich verstehe nicht wie cod 4 gewinnwn konnte vor half life und crysis???

Check ich auch ned ganz. Wie kann ein Moorhuhnclon gewinnen? Null Story, Null Anspruch, Null Atmospähre. Erinnert mich an ein Konsolenspiel ^^


----------



## LordTripack (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> wer hat die graka denn gewonnen bzw wann wir es bekannt gegeben?



Nach dem sie nur definiert haben: "kommende Woche"
erstreckt sich das noch auf diese ganze Woche. Obwohl Freitag zum Ausklingeln für den Glücklichen sicherlich das non plus Ultra ist.


----------



## Nef (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



Slipknot79 schrieb:


> >ich verstehe nicht wie cod 4 gewinnwn konnte vor half life und crysis???
> 
> Check ich auch ned ganz. Wie kann ein Moorhuhnclon gewinnen? Null Story, Null Anspruch, Null Atmospähre. Erinnert mich an ein Konsolenspiel ^^



Rofl?

Also eins steht fest, CoD 4 is besser als Crysis, den das hat zu viele logik und realismus macken (in diesem szenario)

Aber persönlich halte ich CoD4 auch nicht für das beste game aller zeiten. HL2 mochte ich noch nie so ganz, war okay aber auch nicht mehr

Max Payne 2 und Mafia sind auf jeden fall die besten! Den da gibts verdammt gescheite Storys!


----------



## Slipknot79 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

>den das hat zu viele logik und realismus macken

Welches Spiel soll überhaupt realistisch sein? Ich kenne keins.


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich wöäre das Max Payne 2
Mag die story,außerdem mag ich MAx Payne auch,der Kinofilm hat mir auch gefallen,auch wernn er nicht so viel mit den Spiel gemein hat
dann BF2 spiel es eionfach gerne und das bis heute
Und irgendwo auch Crysis weil es einfach super aussieht.

Eigentlich müsste man noch CS nennen,es ist zwar nicht so gut,abert mit am meisten verbreitet


----------



## hongabonga (21. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

definitiv Mafia. 
hoffentlich wird der zweite teil auch so gut ^^


----------



## DLH (22. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Nef (28. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Und, wer hat nun die Graka gewonnen?^^


----------



## bassfreak1200 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



Nef schrieb:


> Und, wer hat nun die Graka gewonnen?^^



Würd mich auch interessieren!

mfg


----------



## Navigator1 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Ja würd mich auch interessieren?!  ...oder war das nur ne Adressen Sammelaktion???


----------



## Minga_Bua (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Sag doch sowas nicht.. sowas würde PCGH nie machen !


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner  Ich hätte die Grafikkarte aber auch genommen


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch an denn gewinnen, schade das ich die nicht gewonnen habe. Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare hat deutlich gewonnen das war mir auch irgent wie auch kla.


----------



## DUKE66 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner. Neidvollguck


----------



## MG42 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Herzlichen Gluckwünsch Winner.
Weiss jemand wie die Map heisst von der das CS 1.6 Screenshot gemacht wurde?


----------



## Hamsterlord (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

das ist cs_assault


----------



## MG42 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

nein, hab es grad ausprobiert sry, ist nicht


----------



## 2Stoned (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

de_prodigy ,vertigo? Irgend so ne Map, die ich absolut nie mochte ... und zum Glück auch eher selten gespielt wird.
Scheiss Leitern, scheiss Tunnel, scheiss Bombspots ... und Zu viele Kisten und Balkone ...


----------



## Thornscape (1. April 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

ICH GLAUB ICH WERD VERRÜCKT!!!

Man verzeihe mir mein Capslock, aber ICH HABE GEWONNEN!   
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir das auf meine Tage nochmal passiert. 

Meinen allerherzlichsten Dank an PC Games Hardware, die mir eine limitierte Grafikkarte geschenkt haben, die bei Geizhals z.Zt. bei 689€ gelistet ist.
Und mein Beileid an alle die, die die Karte auch gerne gewonnen hätten. 

JUCHUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Chaddy (6. April 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*



Thornscape schrieb:


> ICH GLAUB ICH WERD VERRÜCKT!!!
> 
> Man verzeihe mir mein Capslock, aber ICH HABE GEWONNEN!
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir das auf meine Tage nochmal passiert.
> ...



GW, Thornscape!

Allerdings wird für diese Graka ein neues Netzteil fällig. Zumindest laut deinem sysprofile hast du ein 430-W-NT. Das hat nicht genug Power für Crossfire.


----------



## ordas (20. April 2009)

*AW: Bestes Actionspiel für PC gesucht - Sapphire HD 4870 X2 Atomic Watercooled zu gewinnen*

Für mich bleibt Outcast die NR. 1.


----------

